# Fragen an die Casanovas unter euch :/ [Wirklich Wichtig]



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Also ich fange an ...
Ich kenne ein Mädchen was , was von mir will ist ja alles schön und Gut...
Ich auch von ihr passt also..denkste...
Ich bin bei ihr so total verkrampft ohne scheiß kA warum aber echt nur bei ihr....
Ich kann nicht so wie ich eigentlich will 
Nun meinte sie Heute zu mir ...Ich liebe dich aber in moment kommst du mir eher vor wie mein Abbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbf (Alle bester friend)
Wenn wir uns küssen fühle ich nichts.....kein kribbeln (das war der zitat von ihr)
Der Fehler liegt eindeutig beim küssen weil sie wirklich mehr oder weniger Stumpf sind , da ich total verkrampft bin.
Jetzt zur Meiner Frage/Fragen
1. Was würdet ihr noch tun gibt es noch einen Sinn..sie liebt mich wirklich noch und das weiß ich auch!
2. Was kann man gegen das verkrampft sein tun?
3. Ich bin echt net so der Bourner im küssen brauche aber nen Tip wie ich das sag ich mal "prickelnd" hinbekomme...wie gesagt die ersten küsse waren auch irgendwie mehr freundschaftlich , da das problem is das sie schüchtern ist und ich gerade absoulut verklemmt.
4. habt ihr noch andere Tips
5. Bitte helft mir ich bin am ende mit meinen Latein
6. Ich lad sie demnächst wieder auf einen DvD Abend ein gebt mir bitte tips..wie ich sie sozusagen überzeugen kann..bzw ihr das gefühl geben kann 

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Jetzt zur Meiner Frage/Fragen
> 1. Was würdet ihr noch tun gibt es noch einen Sinn..sie liebt mich wirklich noch und das weiß ich auch!
> *WEnn sie dich noch liebt gibt es einen Sinn*
> 2. Was kann man gegen das verkrampft sein tun?
> ...


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Also was 1:1 von ihr ist


"du bist für mich irgendwie voll! der beste freund und so!...und ich liebe dich auch aber immer wenn ich dich küsse oder du mich fühl ich nix.."

"ich liebe dich zwar ...aber ...ich habe dieses kribbeln nicht"

"in letzter zeit bist du einfach nur ein allllllllllller bester freund von mir...so habe ich das gefühl... "


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

wie alt seid ihr?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Führ sie aus... in ein schickes High-Class Restaurant (NEIN McD ist NICHT Schick)... organisier nen Violinisten der euch vielleicht was spielt...
Beim Küssen, wichtig: Leidenschaft muss mitspielen, lass es raus, schnapp sie dir, drück sie gegen die Wand und nimm ihr Gesicht in die Hände und küsse sie dann... wie gesagt Leidenschaft spielen lassen.


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

18/16


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Ich kann Selor nur  zustimmen das mit der Wand ist genial das raubt den meisten den ATem (aber machs nicht bei wildfremden die gucken immer so blöd)

Hmm 18/16 also keine verspielten Kinder mehr gut zu wissen


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Hmm was mache ich eigentlich wenn sie mich als ihren allen besten freund sieht aber mich auch liebt trozdem an die Wand quetschen xD? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Hmm was mache ich eigentlich wenn sie mich als ihren allen besten freund sieht aber mich auch liebt trozdem an die Wand quetschen xD? ^^


wenn sie dich wirklich NUR als ihren besten freund sieht bist du im arsch XD

edit: @ chopi: du bist krank!


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Hmm sie sagt sie liebt mich hier sind wirklich die 1:1 zitate

"du bist für mich irgendwie voll! der beste freund und so!...und ich liebe dich auch aber immer wenn ich dich küsse oder du mich fühl ich nix.."

"ich liebe dich zwar ...aber ...ich habe dieses kribbeln nicht"

"in letzter zeit bist du einfach nur ein allllllllllller bester freund von mir...so habe ich das gefühl... " 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was tun :/?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Hmm was mache ich eigentlich wenn sie mich als ihren allen besten freund sieht aber mich auch liebt trozdem an die Wand quetschen xD? ^^



Wenn sie dich nur noch als Besten Freund sieht und will... dann hast du verkackt... dann heißt es nur noch Lächeln und Winken und auf keinen Fall zeigen wie sehr es doch schmerzt...

Und nicht quetschen sondern leidenschaftlich und zärtlich drücken! Außer ihr steht auf solche Sachen...

Wie gesagt, führe sie schick aus und küss sie dann mit Leidenschaft, dann wirst du schon sehen was daraus wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, das wird kein Weltuntergang!


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

> 1. Was würdet ihr noch tun gibt es noch einen Sinn..sie liebt mich wirklich noch und das weiß ich auch!
> 2. Was kann man gegen das verkrampft sein tun?
> 3. Ich bin echt net so der Bourner im küssen brauche aber nen Tip wie ich das sag ich mal "prickelnd" hinbekomme...wie gesagt die ersten küsse waren auch irgendwie mehr freundschaftlich , da das problem is das sie schüchtern ist und ich gerade absoulut verklemmt.
> 4. habt ihr noch andere Tips
> ...



Man muss beim besten Willen kein Casanova sein, um diese Fragen zu beantworten.
Vielleicht meintest du ja Kavalier.

Alle meine Antworten auf dieses Thema sind durch persönliche erfahrung geprägt und sind sicherlich kein Patentrezept.

1. Da kann ich nur LordofDemons zitieren: Wenn sie dich Liebt hat es natürlich einen Sinn. Liebe muss sich nicht zwangahft durch küssen ausdrücken - das kann manchmal sogar einfach nur störend sein.

2. Ich kenne das auch. Der einzige Weg war bei mir, sie kennenzulernen. Wir waren geschätzte tausen Stunden unterwegs, bis es dann einfach funktionierte. 
Es handelt sich her um ein recht sensibles Thema, verkampfug ist da nicht selten, glaube ich. Sei bei ihr, sei mit ihr. Das muss nicht immer übers Küssen gehen. Und wenn du den Wunsch hast, dann tu es einfach. Von ganz allein wird das weggehen... und in ein, zwei Monaten weisst du nicht einmal mehr, wie das war, dass das nicht ging.

3. Versuch doch mal, in eine passiverer Haltung zu gehen. Lass sie mal dich Küssen. Merk dir, was sie macht. Was dir gefällt. Eine Verkrampfung ist da nix neues, lockeres "Zusammen machen" hilft da ganz schön. 
Um aus meiner Erfahrung zu erzählen: ich hatte es einmal komplett versaut. Aber statt sich aufzuregen, mich anzuschuldigen oder sonstwas meien sie: "Das geht so nicht, das machen wir nochmal." Das hat sofort sämtliche Spannung gelöst. Ich hatte danach nie mehr ein Problem.

4. Tipps? Wofür?

5. Hab ich das getan? Ich hoffe doch.
Ob die alten Römer küssen konnten weiss ich nicht.

6. DVD Abend?
Nein, das ist genauso Quatsch wie Kino. Dass im Kino immer alle zusammenkommen halte ich für ein Klischee.
Und weisst du warum? Ganz einfach: Hat deine Ma' dir schonmal vorgeworfen, auf der LAN redet keiner miteinander?
So ist es bei Kino/DVD. Ihr habt ja keine Kontakt, nur mit dem Tv/der Leinwand. Wenn du was erreichen willst gehst du mit ihr aus, essen, tanzen, was weis ich. Was ihr gefällt.
Aber mit einem DVD-Abend die Probleme zu lösen halte ich für den falschen Ansatz.


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Wenn du auf der Freundschaftsschiene bist, kannst du _nichts_ mehr machen... Deine einzige Hoffnung ist dann, dass sie sich nach 1-2 Jahren eventuell nochmal in dich verliebt, was mehr als unwahrscheinlich ist.

kurzum - such dir ne andere :X


----------



## Konov (1. April 2009)

Mach dir klar, dass es nichts schlimmes ist und dass du dich "gehen lassen" kannst. Wenn du das wirklich verstanden hast, dann müsstest du auch bald lockerer werden. Wenn du verkrampft bist, obwohl es keinen Grund gibt, dann gibt es doch einen Grund und du willst ihn nur nicht erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hör nochmal in dich hinein ob da nicht doch irgendwas ist, was dich verkrampfen lässt und wenn nicht, dann versuch einfach, dir klarzumachen, wie es ist. Nämlich nichts, wo man verkrampfen braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens finde ich nen DVD Abend sehr sinnvoll. Grade als Mann und Frau ist das eine gute Gelegenheit um sich näher zu kommen bzw. halt romantisch zu sein. Hängt auch bißchen vom Film ab den man guckt. Kneipentour bietet sich da nicht gerade an. Alternative wäre noch Kino, ist aber öffentlicher, was für viele auch ein Grund zur Verkrampften Haltung sein kann.

In dem Sinne, DVD Abend, und locker rangehen, du hast nix zu verlieren, ihr seid ja beide noch recht jung. Vorallem das Mädel.

PS: Du sagst ja, dass du "was von ihr willst", also geht das mit dem verkrampft sein auch irgendwann weg. Wenn du aber selbst nicht genau weißt, was du willst, könnte es ein problem werden. Du solltest dir darüber im Klaren werden. Und wenn du sie sowieso nur ins Bett kriegen willst, dann denke ich, kannst du auf Kribbeln und Gefühle warten bis du schwarz wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der Freundschaftsschiene bist, kannst du _nichts_ mehr machen... Deine einzige Hoffnung ist dann, dass sie sich nach 1-2 Jahren eventuell nochmal in dich verliebt, was mehr als unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> kurzum - such dir ne andere :X



wuahahahaha wirklich SEHR FIES! Aber wahr! XD

"Bester Freund" bedeutet bei Frauen: Mit dem kann man gut reden bloß nicht durch Sex kaputt machen!!

Schön wenn jemand so verständnisvoll und lieb ist! Aber die selben Frauen werden dir auch sagen:"Ich versteh garnicht warum du keine Freundin hast! Du bist doch so lieb!" oder noch besser! Nach dem Schluß ist:"Du hast was besseres verdient!"


*ScratchersBeziehungsreanimationskurs:*

- Werde dir erstmal bewußt: Sie ist auch nur ein Mensch der wie du Luft atmet und Wasser trinkt! Es gibt keinen Grund verkrampft zu sein!

- Laß auch sie mal anrufen und laß sie auch mal dir hinterherrennen! Frauen brauchen das auch!!

- Man kann lieb und frech gleichzeitig sein! Nur lieb biste ihr bester Freund! Nur frech, geht sie nur mit dir ins Bett weil man ja eh nicht mit dir reden kann! XD
Also brauchste ne gesunde Mischung aus beidem! Überleg mal! Wenn sie lästern will oder stundenlang quatschen kann sie auch ne Freundin anrufen! Du kannst zwischendurch ruhig mal etwas ignorant sein oder frech! Nur nicht unhöflich! Das wäre fatal!

- Kreativ ist das Zauberwort! Frauen stehen unheimlich auf Romantik...nicht alle.... aber du hast dich sicher schon soooo oft mit ihr unterhalten das du wissen müßtest was sie auf Touren bringt! XD

Und jetzt viel Glück!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Man muss beim besten Willen kein Casanova sein, um diese Fragen zu beantworten.
> Vielleicht meintest du ja Kavalier.
> 
> Alle meine Antworten auf dieses Thema sind durch persönliche erfahrung geprägt und sind sicherlich kein Patentrezept.
> ...





Problem sie selber ist schüchtern......sie meinte aber selber sie kommt Sonntag Abend usw. sieht aus als würde sie mir sagen wir es so ne chance geben ...aber was soll ich an den Abend mehr oder weniger machen...auf Fernseher fixiert sind wir ey net in dem Sinne............
Wie soll ich sie am besten küssen?
Wie am besten "kuscheln" wie am besten alles :/ hab in mein Zimmer keine Couch liegen im Bett...
Aber wie kann ich ihr das Gefühl geben...ich weiß ja selber das alles eigentlich stimmt ich aber bloß zu verkrampft bin...bitte gebt mir tips :/
Damit ich mich sicherer fühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

hmm komplex...unternehm etwas mit ihr was ihr gefällt, wo ihr herzblut dran hängt, interessier dich dafür (*nein nur so zu tun is nicht die lösung*) sei zuvorkommend, halt ihr die tür auf, helf ihr in den mantel bzw aus den mantel, sei höflich, sei humorvoll, 

und jetzt der geheimtipp schlechthin(habe es auch schonmehr als einmal so gemacht )

berühr sie ab und an mal "ausversehen" an der hand, am arm etc und beobachte wie sie reagiert, wenn sie dich anschaut schau ihr ganz ruhig in die augen und lächle sie an

joa in der regel klappt des ganz gut versuchs mal udn ach ja gaaanz wichtig *SEI DU SELBST* ..verstell dich net sei einfach du selbst

gruß dracun


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "Du hast was besseres verdient!"




Wenn ich's nur les wegd ich aggressiv.
Nnnnjaaaaagrrrhhhg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Macterion schrieb:


> Problem sie selber ist schüchtern......sie meinte aber selber sie kommt Sonntag Abend usw. sieht aus als würde sie mir sagen wir es so ne chance geben ...aber was soll ich an den Abend mehr oder weniger machen...auf Fernseher fixiert sind wir ey net in dem Sinne............
> Wie soll ich sie am besten küssen?
> Wie am besten "kuscheln" wie am besten alles :/ hab in mein Zimmer keine Couch liegen im Bett...
> Aber wie kann ich ihr das Gefühl geben...ich weiß ja selber das alles eigentlich stimmt ich aber bloß zu verkrampft bin...bitte gebt mir tips :/
> ...



Bett > Couch weil Couch = mag keiner.
Zumindest ich nicht.

Frauen... sind komisch!
Jede tickt da anders - also kann ich nur sagen, was ich glaube.
Frauen machen sich gern über jeden Scheiß' Gedanken. 
Sei sicher, dass sie über Nacht da bleibt, damit sich sich darüber nicht Sorgen muss.
Das ist kein Witz.

Lass' dir Zeit, lass aber auch ihr Zeit.
Geb ihr Nähe - nicht nur am Kopf. 
Geb ihr eine Stütze - ihren Kopf zu stützen (ich check grad nicht, wie man das bekloppte Wort richtig schreibt) oder zu halten ist, wie gesagt, eine Superidee.

Es gibt kein Proforma-Rezept.
Pass dich an die Sitaution an.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Also ich fange an ...
> Ich kenne ein Mädchen was , was von mir will ist ja alles schön und Gut...
> Ich auch von ihr passt also..denkste...
> Ich bin bei ihr so total verkrampft ohne scheiß kA warum aber echt nur bei ihr....
> ...



Nachdem die Herren der Schöpfung sich ja bereits ausführlich zu dem Thema geäußert haben, versuche ich dir auch mal einen weibliche Sichtweise zu präsentieren. Alsoooo....

1. Wieviel Erfahrung hast du im Umgang mit Frauen? Hattest du bereits mehrere feste Beziehungen oder ist die Dame sozusagen deine "Premiere"? Da du angibst, sehr verkrampft im Umgang mit dem Mädchen zu sein und nach einer guten Kusstechnik fragst, würde ich darauf schliessen, dass deine Erfahrungen nicht sehr umfangreich sind. Wenn du sie wirklich magst und dir sicher bist, dass sie ebenfalls Gefühle für dich hat, dann sollte es nicht an Nervösität oder Unerfahrenheit scheitern. Deshalb würde ich dir raten, es noch mal zu versuchen. Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass du vielleicht die Chance auf eine wundervolle Beziehung verschenkst.

2. Entspann dich! Das klingt jetzt sicherlich sehr einfach, aber das Mädchen ist auch nur ein Mensch und wird von dir keine Heldentaten erwarten. Sie wird dich weder beissen, noch auslachen, wenn du etwas unsicher bist. Viele Mädchen finden das sogar besser, als wenn man sich gleich auf sie stürzt. Sei ganz zu selbst, denn immerhin schätzt sie dich so, wie sie dich kennengelernt hat. Mit allen deinen Macken. Versuche also nicht, ihr etwas vorzuspielen. Sei charmant und geb dich ganz natürlich, dann kommt der Rest ganz von alleine.

3. Auch hier gilt wieder: Übung macht den Meister. Niemand erwartet von dir einen leidenschaftlichen Filmkuss und das sollte auch nicht dein Ziel sein. Wenn das Mädchen bereits Erfahrung hat, dann wird sie vielleicht die Führung übernehmen und dann hast du es schon mal etwas leichter. Ansonsten solltest du einfach versuchen, ganz entspannt zu sein. Taste dich vorsichtig und langsam heran und geh auf jeden Fall zärtlich mit der Dame deines Herzens um. Wenn du nicht gerade  versuchst, sie aufzufressen oder ihr die Reste deines Mittagessens in den Rachen zu drücken, kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Lass einfach alles auf dich zukommen.

4. Hier ein paar generelle Regeln, die ich vor dem nächsten Date beachten würde:

- Frag sie, was sie gerne unternehmen würde
- Sei charmant, höflich und rücksichtsvoll
- Tu nichts, was sie nicht möchte
- Bedräng sie nicht
- Sei humorvoll, spiele aber nicht den Pausenclown
- Achte auf ihre Signale und reagiere darauf
- Keine Liebesbekundungen bei den ersten Dates

Auf 5 und 6 gehe ich nicht extra ein, diese Punkte sollte ich bereits ausreichend beantwortet haben.


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Problem ist , und das ist der ausschlaggeben Punkt überhaupt warum ich auch so verkrampft bin sie ist schüchtern..............
Von ihr wird halt nicht sooooooo schnell was kommen wie von mir...das ist mein Problem..........wenn ich ihr in die Augen gucken fängt sie meist an zu lachen nach etwas längeren ich starre ihr nicht in die Augen....aber das war bei ihre andere freunde genau der selbe fall das sie schüchtern ist :/
Sie will ja kuscheln und so .....sie liebt mich auch ...aber von ihr kommt halt so schnell nichts vllt ist sie ja auch total verkrampft echt kA ....aber ich bin am überlegen wie ich den ersten schritt am besten machen kann..wie ich es sag ich mal am besten über die Bühne rüberbekomme :/


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Problem ist einfach nur und da hat sie Recht also meine Vorposterin ^^
Ich hab einfach mit meinen 14 Jahren zuviel Zeit mit WoW und Freunde verbracht .....anstatt um ne Freundin und so....
Und nun habe ich die chance und vergeig sie teilweise..........


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> "du bist für mich irgendwie voll! der beste freund und so!...und ich liebe dich auch aber immer wenn ich dich küsse oder du mich fühl ich nix.."
> 
> "ich liebe dich zwar ...aber ...ich habe dieses kribbeln nicht"
> 
> "in letzter zeit bist du einfach nur ein allllllllllller bester freund von mir...so habe ich das gefühl... "



Gerade beim letzten Satz stellt sich mir eine Frage: wenn es nur in letzter Zeit der Fall war, wie war es denn vorher?

Das führt mich zu weiteren Fragen:
Liegt es an ihr? Es kann sein dass nach dem anfängliche "verliebt sein" zu Beginn einer Beziehung einfach die Ernüchterung und der Alltag gekommen ist. Je nachdem wie lange ihr überhaupt schon zusammen seid.
Oder hast du dich irgendwie verändert? Bist du irgendwie noch verkrampfter geworden?
Und wie sehen diese "Küsse" bei euch überhaupt aus?

Ansonsten kann dich wie die meisten anderen hier auch nur einen einfachen aber irgendwie auch nutzlosen Tipp geben um etwas gegen die Verkrampftheit zu tun: Sei nicht mehr so verkrampft. Mach mal locker. Chillax.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

So so! Du hast also "tieferliegende" Gründe wenn ich das so lese....

Nö! Dazu geb ich keine Tips!^^

Wenn sie soweit ist und es will wird sie es dir schon sagen und wenn du dann nicht völlig belämmert bist, wirst du schon den Anfang machen!

Also echt! 

Mit Spielerforum war hier sicher nicht "Bett-Kung-Fu" gemeint!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Problem ist , und das ist der ausschlaggeben Punkt überhaupt warum ich auch so verkrampft bin sie ist schüchtern..............
> Von ihr wird halt nicht sooooooo schnell was kommen wie von mir...das ist mein Problem..........wenn ich ihr in die Augen gucken fängt sie meist an zu lachen nach etwas längeren ich starre ihr nicht in die Augen....aber das war bei ihre andere freunde genau der selbe fall das sie schüchtern ist :/
> Sie will ja kuscheln und so .....sie liebt mich auch ...aber von ihr kommt halt so schnell nichts vllt ist sie ja auch total verkrampft echt kA ....aber ich bin am überlegen wie ich den ersten schritt am besten machen kann..wie ich es sag ich mal am besten über die Bühne rüberbekomme :/



Viele Menschen sind schüchtern. Ich bin selbst auch ein eher zurückhaltender Typ, daher kann ich deine Argumente gut verstehen. Trotzdem muss einer von euch den ersten Schritt machen. Vielleicht erwartet sie ja auch, dass du als Mann auf sie zugehst. Die Tatsache, dass sie lacht, wenn du ihr in die Augen siehst, finde ich übrigens ziemlich mies. Solch ein Verhalten macht auf mich einen ziemlich unreifen und pubertären Eindruck. Sie sollte wissen, dass sie dich damit noch mehr verunsichert. Entweder ist sie selbst noch nicht für eine ernste Beziehung bereit oder sie empfindet wirklich nur freundschaftliche Gefühle für dich. Ich könnte dir jetzt vorschlagen, sie direkt darauf anzusprechen, aber das finde ich sehr schwierig und auch etwas plump. Du kannst nur versuchen, weiterhin am Ball zu bleiben und sie aus der Reserve zu locken. Sollte sie sich weiterhin so kindisch verhalten und auf deine Annäherungsversuche mit Gelächter reagieren, dann ist sie es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert. Und wenn es wirklich nur daran liegt, dass so so verdammt schüchtern bist, dann komm ENDLICH mal aus deinem Schneckenhaus raus. Wenn du dir nicht mal Gedanken darüber machst, ob das Leben nicht auch noch mehr als Computerspiele zu bieten hat, dann hast du mit 25 noch Angst vor deiner ersten Beziehung. Niemand erwartet, dass du sie gleich in deine Höhle schleifst, aber ein bisschen solltest du langsam schon in die Offensive gehen.


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Ich bin einfach die letzten 2 Tage sag ich mal zu "LUSTIG" draufgewesen....
Also habe gerade mit ihr geteled sie kommt Sonntag aufjedenfall vorbei klingt sogar positiv...
Em das ist es ja mitn Kuss..normalfall passt alles in dem Sinne aber das Problem ist bei ihr das ich zu verkrampft bin sie schüchtern ist und es mehr oder weniger Stumpfe Küsse sind das is mein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und daher auch der letzte Satz ....


----------



## Thoor (1. April 2009)

2. Was kann man gegen das verkrampft sein tun?
finger weg vom alkohol bringt nix du fänst nur an zu Lalen
Lawl ja kann ich nur bestätigen Ich war mal in n Mädchen verliebt sie aber nicht in mich (sagte sie zumindest), dann eines Abends liess ich mich volllaufen und da taucht die plötzlich vor mir auf eh.... Sie sagte sie habe das nur gesagt und sie mag mich und so, dann wollt sie mich küssen und was mach ich? YAWN ich kotz hinter die nächst Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Frage: Habt ihr gemeinsame Interessen?

Oder sitzt ihr nur rum und du hoffst im Zimmer irgendwas zu entdecken, woraus du ein Thema stricken könntest während sie ihre Meinung zu sämtlichen Bekannten kundtut um einfach peinliche Redepausen zu verhindern?


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Frage: Habt ihr gemeinsame Interessen?
> 
> Oder sitzt ihr nur rum und du hoffst im Zimmer irgendwas zu entdecken, woraus du ein Thema stricken könntest während sie ihre Meinung zu sämtlichen Bekannten kundtut um einfach peinliche Redepausen zu verhindern?



Mehr oder weniger
Sie ist halt wie ich oft mit Freunden unterwegs ...oder halt mit mir und hören beide gerne Metal sie selber hat keine wirklichen Hobbys außer halt on Tour gehen...wie ich halt.....bloß was willste darauf aufbauen ?




Ich muss nur wissen wie ich es Sonntag hinkriegen soll........weißte wie ich meine ...
Wie zum Beispiel erst Kuscheln ...leidenschaftlich küssen usw ..mehr oder weniger ne abfolge und wie genau weil ich mir bei ihr so verdammt unsicher bin....und das war ich echt nochnie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. April 2009)

Achja,diese peinlichen Redepausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,ich kann dir nicht helfen,so wie ich das lese köntest du schneller mir helfen als umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Ich muss nur wissen wie ich es Sonntag hinkriegen soll........weißte wie ich meine ...
> Wie zum Beispiel erst Kuscheln ...leidenschaftlich küssen usw ..mehr oder weniger ne abfolge und wie genau weil ich mir bei ihr so verdammt unsicher bin....und das war ich echt nochnie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hihi, sorry, aber ich finde die ganze Diskussion mega-süß.

Also, mein Tipp:

Überrumpel sie nicht. Ich würde dir raten, dass ihr euch erst mal gemeinsam einen Film anschaut oder euch locker unterhaltet. Redet über Musik, über Freunde und über das, was euch so bewegt. Auf Themen wie ehemalige Beziehungen, Krankheiten oder ähnliches würde ich übrigens verzichten. Sowas kann schnell in die Hose gehen. Legt euch aufs Bett oder auf dein Sofa, wie es euch am besten gefällt. Wenn ihr euch eine DvD anseht, dann verliert dabei nicht den Kontakt zueinander. Es geht nicht um den Film, der ist eher Mittel zu Zweck. Achte auf ihre Gestik und ihre Reaktionen. Versuch dich ihr ganz langsam zu nähern und berühre sie zum Beispiel am Arm oder an der Schulter. Wenn sie nicht zurückschreckt, kannst du auch ruhig mal etwas näher an sie heran rücken. Kitzel sie ein bisschen oder lehn deinen Kopf an ihre Schulter. Mach ihr beispielsweise ein nettes Kompliment oder schau ihr einfach nur in die Augen. NICHT STARREN! Wenn sie auf deine Annäherungsversuche eingeht, kannst du versuchen, sie in den Arm zu nehmen und zu küssen. Ganz langsam und zärtlich. Wenn sie mitmacht, darfst du auch ruhig etwas leidenschaftlicher werden, aber übertreib es nicht. Es geht nicht darum, sie möglichst schnell ihrer Unterwäsche zu entledigen, sondern um den ersten Schritt. Und der will gut überlegt sein.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger
> Sie ist halt wie ich oft mit Freunden unterwegs ...oder halt mit mir und hören beide gerne Metal sie selber hat keine wirklichen Hobbys außer halt on Tour gehen...wie ich halt.....bloß was willste darauf aufbauen ?
> 
> Ich muss nur wissen wie ich es Sonntag hinkriegen soll........weißte wie ich meine ...
> ...



Unternimm mal was mit ihr! Dir fehlt der Ansatz zum Körperkontakt wenn ich das so lese oder?

Für schüchterne: 
Tatsächlich Kino (meist beim ersten Date und nur wenn sie dann auch mitspielt und die "Ängstliche" mimmt!^^) oder eine DvD anschauen und dann und einfach mal plötzlich ihre Hand halten und streicheln.

Für Draufgänger:
Hey? Ihr seid doch zusammen? Also wenn sie zu dir kommt geh auf sie zu halt ihre Wangen, säusel ihr ein liebevolles "Hi" entgegen und Küß sie leidenschaftlich! (es wird nicht empfohlen sie gegen die Wand zu drücken wenn andere es sehen könnten!^^)

Euch fehlt eine gemeinsame Beschäftigung! Beim Reden sitzt man immer nur gegenüber oder verkrampft nebeneinander. Du solltest erstmal was machen wo es zum Körperkontakt kommt wenn ihr beide so schüchtern seid!

Zusammen kochen, spazieren/shoppen gehen, Dart & Billiard spielen irgendwas wo man nicht einfach nur da sitzt.....

Einfachste sachen: 
"Hey ich will dir mal was zeigen!" (sie an der Hand nehmen und nicht mehr loslassen)
"Buh!" (sie einfach von hinten umarmen und schauen wie sie reagiert)

Naja.... ist schon etwas länger her das ich mir über sowas Gedanken machen mußte! Aber vielleicht hilfts ja weiter!^^


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

ich warte eigentlich nur auf das "april april" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne scherz beiseite...mach dir den kopf frei...nicht so viel nachdenken...

man darf hier keine leute zu drogen verleiten...aber nen joint macht euch beide locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> hören beide gerne Metal




Es gibt kein besseres Thema auf der ganzen Welt als Metal!
Ich kann ungelogen sieben Stunden am Stück über Metal reden, sofern sich der Gesprächspartner entsrechend vertraut mit der Materie gibt.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Es gibt kein besseres Thema auf der ganzen Welt als Metal!
> Ich kann ungelogen sieben Stunden am Stück über Metal reden, sofern sich der Gesprächspartner entsrechend vertraut mit der Materie gibt.


generell ist musik n verdammt gutes Thema weil wenn man den gleichen geschmack hat gleichmal n paar symphatiepunkte mehr hat^^
Ehrfürchtig bei der Fraktion Freundin^^


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Es gibt kein besseres Thema auf der ganzen Welt als Metal!
> Ich kann ungelogen sieben Stunden am Stück über Metal reden, sofern sich der Gesprächspartner entsrechend vertraut mit der Materie gibt.



Gz!^^

Aber man sollte sich ein Thema suchen wo man sich unterhält und nicht eine Rede hält! Vor allem wo man heiss über Nichtigkeiten diskutieren kann! Nichtigkeiten damit es nicht zum Streit kommt und heiss weil eine gute Geführte Diskussion schon in einem emotionalen Vorspiel ausarten kann! 

Zuhören oder nur erzählen ist der Tod eines jeden Gesprächs. Unterhält man sich jetzt aber über Kleinigkeiten kann man auch mal etwas "verbal frech" werden ohne unhöflich zu erscheinen! Da lockt man auch schüchterne Menschen manchmal aus der Reserve! ;-)

Ist aber um längen schwerer wie wenn man erstmal gemeinsam irgendwas macht um ein Thema zu haben (somit gibts kaum peinliche Redepausen) und dadurch das man sich aktiv bewegt die hemmschwelle niedriger ist sich näher zu kommen!


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> generell ist musik n verdammt gutes Thema weil wenn man den gleichen geschmack hat gleichmal n paar symphatiepunkte mehr hat^^
> Ehrfürchtig bei der Fraktion Freundin^^



Neuer Titel: Ehemann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gz!^^
> 
> Aber man sollte sich ein Thema suchen wo man sich unterhält und nicht eine Rede hält! Vor allem wo man heiss über Nichtigkeiten diskutieren kann! Nichtigkeiten damit es nicht zum Streit kommt und heiss weil eine gute Geführte Diskussion schon in einem emotionalen Vorspiel ausarten kann!
> 
> ...




Ja, das ist wichtig. Miteinander reden, nicht referieren...


----------



## Konov (1. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viele Menschen sind schüchtern. Ich bin selbst auch ein eher zurückhaltender Typ, daher kann ich deine Argumente gut verstehen. Trotzdem muss einer von Die Tatsache, dass sie lacht, wenn du ihr in die Augen siehst, finde ich übrigens ziemlich mies. Solch ein Verhalten macht auf mich einen ziemlich unreifen und pubertären Eindruck. Sie sollte wissen, dass sie dich damit noch mehr verunsichert.



Naja, bei allem Respekt, aber sie ist 16... wenn man sich diese jungen Jungs und Mädels heutzutage mal anschaut, wundert mich das nicht. Leider.
Ich glaube, allerdings ohne jetzt irgendwas "wissen" zu wollen, dass sie selbst einfach auch gar nicht weiß, was sie will. 16 ist wirklich noch verdammt jung, was Liebe & Co. betrifft. Vielen ist das gar nicht mehr bewusst. Aber selbst bei über 20jährigen kann ich mich manchmal nur an den Kopf fassen, von daher würde ich da von der jungen Dame auch nicht zuviel erwarten.




Thoor schrieb:


> Lawl ja kann ich nur bestätigen Ich war mal in n Mädchen verliebt sie aber nicht in mich (sagte sie zumindest), dann eines Abends liess ich mich volllaufen und da taucht die plötzlich vor mir auf eh.... Sie sagte sie habe das nur gesagt und sie mag mich und so, dann wollt sie mich küssen und was mach ich? YAWN ich kotz hinter die nächst Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fällt mir nur das vielzitierte FAIL ein ^^



Macterion schrieb:


> Ich muss nur wissen wie ich es Sonntag hinkriegen soll........weißte wie ich meine ...
> Wie zum Beispiel erst Kuscheln ...leidenschaftlich küssen usw ..mehr oder weniger ne abfolge und wie genau weil ich mir bei ihr so verdammt unsicher bin....und das war ich echt nochnie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine "Abfolge" in dem Sinne würde ich mir nicht ausdenken. Das kann nach hinten losgehen. Meistens geht es in so einer Situation automatisch. Das kommt dann von selbst, dass man erst zusammensitzt, im laufe eines vergnüglichen Abends rückt man näher zusammen, dann fängt man irgendwann zu kuscheln bzw. zu küssen und der Rest geht von selbst.
Wenn du zuviel planst, bist du nur enttäuscht, wenn es nicht so klappt wie du es dir vorgestellt hast!

Wie auch schon hier gepostet würde, würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach zusammen mit ihr gemütlich dasitzen, den Film schauen und darauf achten, was sie so macht. Natürlich sie nicht die ganze Zeit anglotzen bis dir der Schweiß ausbricht. Sondern einfach locker sein. Du selbst sein. Nur aufpassen dass du den Bogen nicht überspannst und hirnlose Witze reißt o.ä.
Einfach du selbst sein und versuchen ihr Komplimente zu machen, oder positiv über sie zu reden. Versuchen mit ihr zu lachen. Ein bißchen Stimmung reinbringen in den Abend.
Das alles wird dir dann den Weg leiten, da bin ich mir sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Hmm sie sagt sie liebt mich hier sind wirklich die 1:1 zitate
> 
> "du bist für mich irgendwie voll! der beste freund und so!...und ich liebe dich auch aber immer wenn ich dich küsse oder du mich fühl ich nix.."
> 
> ...



wenn du diesen part hast hast du "meistens" verkakt ..
in bett will sie sicherlich nicht mit dir (ausser du änderst gewaltig viel)
ich kenne einige bei der ich mehr der beste freund bin (ok der sie aber schonma im bett hatte aber as ist ein anderes thema) aber die keine dauerbeziehung oder so wollten.
der da ist wenn se reden will, sowas halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das mit dvd abend ist gar nicht so verkehrt. am besten wenn sie bei dir übernachten soll. rausgenommen wollte nid das es so ankommt -.-
Nimm aber auf keinen fall irgend einen scheiss film, irendwas spannendes mach was zu trinken.
schauts euch zusammen auf der couch an, entweder landet deine hand irgendwann dort wos schöner ist oder sie distanziert sich 
nunja weis nun nicht du bist 18 sie 16 oder umgekehrt? wenns so ist isses wie bei mir und freundin. wichtig sind ein paar dinge die ihr beide gerne macht über die ihr reden könnt.


das von selor najo .. dafür braucht man keine wand .. man kan auch so rankuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie man besser küssen soll keine ahnung bisher hat sich keine beschwert ;P


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, bei allem Respekt, aber sie ist 16... wenn man sich diese jungen Jungs und Mädels heutzutage mal anschaut, wundert mich das nicht. Leider.
> Ich glaube, allerdings ohne jetzt irgendwas "wissen" zu wollen, dass sie selbst einfach auch gar nicht weiß, was sie will. 16 ist wirklich noch verdammt jung, was Liebe & Co. betrifft. Vielen ist das gar nicht mehr bewusst. Aber selbst bei über 20jährigen kann ich mich manchmal nur an den Kopf fassen, von daher würde ich da von der jungen Dame auch nicht zuviel erwarten.



Trotzdem entschuldigt das Alter eine solche Reaktion nicht. Ich habe mit 16 durchaus einschätzen können, wann es unpassend ist, jemanden auszulachen. Wenn ich sehe, wie reif und erwachsen die Jugendlichen heutzutage sein wollen, sollte man soviel Einfühlungsvermögen erwarten können. Wiegesagt, solche Reaktionen kenne ich weder von mir, noch von meinem Umfeld. Eine Generation, die teilweise schon mit 13, ich drücke es mal so dezent aus, miteinander intim wird, und nicht weiß, wie man in solch einer sensiblen Situation reagieren sollte, macht mich nachdenklich. Wenn man merkt, dass der Gegenüber eher zurückhaltend und nervös ist, sollte man umso empfindsamer mit ihm umgehen.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Den besten Tipp hatte mir damals mein Basketballtrainer im Bezug auf Rebounds gegeben.
Er war aus Amerika, konnte zwar deutsch, aber ich hab' immer englisch mit ihm gesprochen.
"Don't think when you rebound. Just do it. The last rebound you did, you didn't think about. And ithat one was your best one ever."
Als ich mal mit ihm über ein Mädel gesprochen hatte meine er:
"You remember what i told you about rebounds?"


----------



## neo1986 (1. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Führ sie aus... in ein schickes High-Class Restaurant (NEIN McD ist NICHT Schick)... organisier nen Violinisten der euch vielleicht was spielt...
> Beim Küssen, wichtig: Leidenschaft muss mitspielen, lass es raus, schnapp sie dir, drück sie gegen die Wand und nimm ihr Gesicht in die Hände und küsse sie dann... wie gesagt Leidenschaft spielen lassen.


Haste das bei Stardreck gelernt?

Ich würde es nciht so hoch ansetzen lieber etwas niedriger mach was verrücktes irgentwas das klappt bei mir immer. Muss aber auch der richtige typ frau sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

> (so wars zumindest bei meinem ersten mal mit 14 ..)



Na, gut, dass du das hier so explizit erwähnst. Ich nehme an das hast du rein wegen der großen Relevanz zum Thema geschrieben und nicht etwa zur Selbstdarstellung, gell?

Und zu dieser Lachdiskussion... Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass sie einfach zu nervös ist und nicht genau weiß wie sie reagieren soll, zumal sie sich ja auch über ihre Gefühle nicht im Klaren zu sein scheint. (Nebenbei gefragt, weiß sie denn, dass du in sie verliebt bist? -pardon, falls ich es überlesen haben sollte) Und ob nun andere Leute (Deanne bspw.) nun mit 16 schon reif waren, oder nicht - sagt ja nichts über den durchschnittlichen, und schon garnicht über den individuellen Reifestand aus.


----------



## chopi (1. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Na, gut, dass du das hier so explizit erwähnst. Ich nehme an das hast du rein wegen der großen Relevanz zum Thema geschrieben und nicht etwa zur Selbstdarstellung, gell?


Exakt das selbe hab ich beim lesen des ganzen Posts gedacht...


Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Den besten Tipp hatte mir damals mein Basketballtrainer im Bezug auf Rebounds gegeben.
> Er war aus Amerika, konnte zwar deutsch, aber ich hab' immer englisch mit ihm gesprochen.
> "Don't think when you rebound. Just do it. The last rebound you did, you didn't think about. And ithat one was your best one ever."
> Als ich mal mit ihm über ein Mädel gesprochen hatte meine er:
> "You remember what i told you about rebounds?"


Das war einer der besseren Tipps hier,durch den versteht man eigentlich erst das "denk nicht drüber nach" (imo) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Na, gut, dass du das hier so explizit erwähnst. Ich nehme an das hast du rein wegen der großen Relevanz zum Thema geschrieben und nicht etwa zur Selbstdarstellung, gell?



Ich schliesse mich an. Man sollte den TE nicht zusätzlich unter Druck setzen, wenn man von seinen eigenen beziehungstechnischen Heldentaten berichtet. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ihm das Thema schon genug Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Generell halte ich nicht viel von den Tipps, er solle gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. Das kann extrem schnell nach hinten losgehen. Und wenn jemand von Natur aus eher schüchtern ist, dann sollte er sich auch nicht verstellen. Zwar sollte er schon ein bisschen mehr in die Offensive gehen, aber wenn man ihr gleich nach dem ersten Kuss in die Bluse geht, wird sie vielleicht einen falschen Eindruck bekommen. Eine Frau möchte wie ein wertvoller Schatz behandelt werden, respektvoll und charmant. Und wir sollten alle bedenken, dass es es hier um ein sensibles Thema geht und nicht darum, den großen Macker und Aufreisser raushängen zu lassen.


----------



## chopi (1. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wieviele deiner Freunde weiblich sind.Ich weiß (ich weiß es natürlich nicht,aber ich sehe es anhand deiner letzten posts hier) das dir ziemlich wichtig ist,dass alle wissen wo dein Geschlechtsteil schon überall war. Deshalb hab ich mir einen kleinen Witz erlaubt,indem ich eine größere Zahl genannt hab.




> (Minastirits Antwort)
> nein ich will garnicht,dass das alle wissen Oo wtf
> ...


----------



## Konov (1. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Trotzdem entschuldigt das Alter eine solche Reaktion nicht. Ich habe mit 16 durchaus einschätzen können, wann es unpassend ist, jemanden auszulachen. Wenn ich sehe, wie reif und erwachsen die Jugendlichen heutzutage sein wollen, sollte man soviel Einfühlungsvermögen erwarten können. Wiegesagt, solche Reaktionen kenne ich weder von mir, noch von meinem Umfeld. Eine Generation, die teilweise schon mit 13, ich drücke es mal so dezent aus, miteinander intim wird, und nicht weiß, wie man in solch einer sensiblen Situation reagieren sollte, macht mich nachdenklich. Wenn man merkt, dass der Gegenüber eher zurückhaltend und nervös ist, sollte man umso empfindsamer mit ihm umgehen.



Stimmt, es entschuldigt im Grunde nichts. Aber nur weil es bei dir so war, heißt das ja nicht, dass es auch bei den meisten anderen so ist.
Du hast völlig Recht, dass man sowas erwarten können sollte. Kann man aber leider nicht.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber nur weil es bei dir so war, heißt das ja nicht, dass es auch bei den meisten anderen so ist.



Stimmt auch wieder. Das sollte man nicht vergleichen. Ich finde es nur irgendwie erschreckend, wie schnell Jugendliche heutzutage sexuell aktiv werden, ohne viel über die Gefühle und Empfindungen ihres Gegenübers zu wissen. Der Körper ist voll entwickelt, aber der Kopf hinkt immer noch hinterher. Und dann wundert man sich, warum sich 12-jährige mittlerweile schon schämen, noch keine sexuellen Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Das kann es doch nicht sein.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder. Das sollte man nicht vergleichen. Ich finde es nur irgendwie erschreckend, wie schnell Jugendliche heutzutage sexuell aktiv werden, ohne viel über die Gefühle und Empfindungen ihres Gegenübers zu wissen. Der Körper ist voll entwickelt, aber der Kopf hinkt immer noch hinterher. Und dann wundert man sich, warum sich 12-jährige mittlerweile schon schämen, noch keine sexuellen Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Das kann es doch nicht sein.



So siehts aus.
Die Kids heute sind einfach frühreif. Denke das liegt in erster Linie an ihren Einflüssen, durch Medien, Eltern usw.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder. Das sollte man nicht vergleichen. Ich finde es nur irgendwie erschreckend, wie schnell Jugendliche heutzutage sexuell aktiv werden, ohne viel über die Gefühle und Empfindungen ihres Gegenübers zu wissen. Der Körper ist voll entwickelt, aber der Kopf hinkt immer noch hinterher. Und dann wundert man sich, warum sich 12-jährige mittlerweile schon schämen, noch keine sexuellen Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Das kann es doch nicht sein.



Da wäre ein gutes Beispiel ich zitiere:

- wir haben uns schon öfter geküßt
- sie empfindet nichts wenn sie mich küßt
- bei ihren anderen Freunden war sie auch so schüchtern
- welche Reihenfolge soll ich am Sonntag machen


Ich glaube er will sie einfach nur poppen bevor sie Schluß macht und werd mich deshalb aus dem Thread zurückziehen!

Entweder das, oder er ist ein Apriltroll!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da wäre ein gutes Beispiel ich zitiere:
> 
> - wir haben uns schon öfter geküßt
> - sie empfindet nichts wenn sie mich küßt
> ...


hmm ich tendiere an dieser stelle des threats zu apriltroll


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da wäre ein gutes Beispiel ich zitiere:
> 
> - wir haben uns schon öfter geküßt
> - sie empfindet nichts wenn sie mich küßt
> ...



Diggah , nein will ich nicht es geht mir auch rein garnicht darum....mir geht es prinzipiel nur um SIE ....
Sonst würde ich doch kein Whine Thread machen wie ich sie überzeugen kann.....poppen kann man auch woanders aber net in diesen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir geht es wirklich nur um SIE!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Diggah , nein will ich nicht es geht mir auch rein garnicht darum....mir geht es prinzipiel nur um SIE ....
> Sonst würde ich doch kein Whine Thread machen wie ich sie überzeugen kann.....poppen kann man auch woanders aber net in diesen thread
> 
> 
> ...


gut ich nehm alles zurück und werde ein weiteres brainstorming machen


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut ich nehm alles zurück und werde ein weiteres brainstorming machen



<- ist erstmal wegen und stürmt sein Hirn morgen wieder....


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

So ..Sonntag kommt sie vorbei Problem is sie hat teilweise Gefühle für ihren Ex was verdammt normal is bin auch net lange mit ihr zusammen sie liebt mich ist alles schön und gut.
Und ich hatte ja das Problem das ich verklemmt war auf totaler art und weise.
Jetzt habe ich noch eine einzige Chance ihr zu beweisen das ich es net als beste freundschaft meine sondern es verdammt ernst...
Sie meinte ich hab ne chance ...(und wie es kinder like sich anhört) ein Kuss auch als chance darf aber net über 15 sek.....em ja bin ne niete im küssen könnt ihr mir tips geben thx ^^


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> So ..Sonntag kommt sie vorbei Problem is sie hat teilweise Gefühle für ihren Ex was verdammt normal is bin auch net lange mit ihr zusammen sie liebt mich ist alles schön und gut.



Bitte? Sie ist mit dir zusammen, hat aber trotzdem Gefühle für ihren Ex und du findest das NORMAL? Sorry, aber ich würde nicht mit jemandem zusammen sein wollen, der sich nicht sicher ist, was er für mich empfindet. Das macht auf mich einen ganz miesen Eindruck. Wer sagt dir, dass sie nicht zu ihrem Ex zurück geht, wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt? Man sollte keine neue Beziehung eingehen, bevor man mit der alten abgeschlossen hat. Es tut mir leid, aber ich würde mir in deiner Situation wie ein billiger Seelentröster vorkommen.


----------



## Macterion (1. April 2009)

Ich weiß es..da sie genug möglichkeiten hatte ..aber das steht gerade echt net zur rede :/


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Da kann ich, so leid es mir tut, Deanne nur recht geben.
Da würde ich mir verarscht vorkommen.


----------



## Macterion (2. April 2009)

Was ich jetzt erst Merke ...................Ich bin ja NOCH nicht mit ihr zusammen .....hatte ich auch geschrieben sie is gerade frisch mit ihren ex auseinander....sie wollte damals schon was von mir aber ich hatte keine Zeit....und nun will sie zwar was von ir braucht aber ein bischchen Zeit um sich zu sortieren sag ich mal...
Problem ist dadurch , das ich verkrampft bin und anders reagiere kommt ihr das ganz anders rüber als wäre ich ihr guter freund einer der besten aber halt net DER freund...you know?
Und jetzt weil ich meinte ey mädel so bin ich nicht (bin ich auch net) ...gibste mir eine chance es dir zu beweisen ... kommt sie sonntag abend zu mir wir gucken ne dvd...
Und hier is das Problem ich weiß net wie ich es machen soll ...ich will ihr wirklich nen leidenschaftlichen kuss geben bloß hatte ich diesen nochnie gemacht...und ich will sie einfach überzeugen das ich einfach anders bin und net der verkrampfte typ (ich hab mich zu dem zeitpunkt auch wirklich ganz anders benommen als ich eigentlich bin ).....
Und dafür rbauch ich tips...
Worauf soll ich spontan reagieren..wie den ersten schritt machen....wie überhaupt anfangen...
Wennn nen kuss was für einen? (ich weiß das sie nen leidenschaftlichen will)
Wie anfangen mit dem kuscheln und so

Ich will keinen ablauf sondern nur aktion reaktion ....weil ich nochnie so nen Date hatte sondern nur partys ...und dann mit halb besoffenen Kopf sonstwas gemacht!!!


Ich liebe das Mädchen wirklich über alles..und habe meine Chancen wirklich mehr als nur wenig im Sande gesetzt und einige Sachen die ich net erwähnt hatte die wirklich net erwähnens wert sind...aber es sind kleinigkeiten ..und das hat einfach was mit dem verkrampfen zu tun...

Mir geht durchn kopf gerade wenn kuscheln..wie kuscheln?
Wenn kuss ..wie kuss? (ich hatte nochnie nen Zungekuss)

Und darum brauche ich tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fühle mich so derb verlassen gerade (net wegen forum aber vom gefühl einfach)


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Gib mir mal ihre ICQ-Nummer...ich muss ihr dringend was schicken...nämlich den Link zu diesem Thread hier.
Damit gehört sie doch schon dir o.o
Ganz im Ernst: 
Wenn sie das hier liest wirds kein Problem mehr...es ist einfach zu knuffig (Oh mein Gott was für ein schwules Wort o.0)


----------



## Macterion (2. April 2009)

Ohne scheiß ich glaub ich werde dann erschlagen ^^


----------



## Konov (2. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt erst Merke ...................Ich bin ja NOCH nicht mit ihr zusammen .....hatte ich auch geschrieben sie is gerade frisch mit ihren ex auseinander....sie wollte damals schon was von mir aber ich hatte keine Zeit....und nun will sie zwar was von ir braucht aber ein bischchen Zeit um sich zu sortieren sag ich mal...
> Problem ist dadurch , das ich verkrampft bin und anders reagiere kommt ihr das ganz anders rüber als wäre ich ihr guter freund einer der besten aber halt net DER freund...you know?
> Und jetzt weil ich meinte ey mädel so bin ich nicht (bin ich auch net) ...gibste mir eine chance es dir zu beweisen ... kommt sie sonntag abend zu mir wir gucken ne dvd...
> Und hier is das Problem ich weiß net wie ich es machen soll ...ich will ihr wirklich nen leidenschaftlichen kuss geben bloß hatte ich diesen nochnie gemacht...und ich will sie einfach überzeugen das ich einfach anders bin und net der verkrampfte typ (ich hab mich zu dem zeitpunkt auch wirklich ganz anders benommen als ich eigentlich bin ).....
> ...




Weißt du, das klingt alles zu berechnend.... es gibt keinen leidenschaftlichen Kuss. Jeder küsst so wie er oder sie es für richtig hält und bezeichnet das dann als leidenschaftlich. Ich würde an deiner Stelle es einfach genießen und dann hast du deine Leidenschaft. ^^
Du kannst hier keine ultimative Beschreibung erwarten und so ist es dann... das geht leider nicht.

Tipps kann man dir nur insofern geben, als dass DU versuchen musst, du selbst zu sein. Dann bist du locker. Und wenn du locker bist, dann klappt der Kuss besser! Ganz einfache Formel eigentlich.
Wenn du dich versuchst zu verstellen oder versuchst cool zu sein, dann wird es in die Hose gehen, das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen.

Ansonsten gilt die Regel, lieber zu wenig, als zuviel. Denn wenns zuviel is, und sie will es nicht, ist das Ding warscheinlich langfristig gelaufen. Aber wenn ihr noch nicht gleich in die Kiste steigt, dann habt ihr halt noch Zeit... lieber nichts überstürzen.

Kuscheln geht auch von selbst, du musst halt klein anfangen... Hand um die Schulter legen, wenn ihr beide Spass habt. Das wird sie dann auch mögen. Wenn du spürst, dass sie es richtig gern hat, dann fängst du irgendwann an sie zu streicheln. Daraufhin wirst du schnell merken ob sie das auch mag. Dann gehts in Knutschen über und das wirst du auch irgendwie hinbekommen, wenn du - wie gesagt- einfach du selbst bist und nicht versuchst einen auf Superlover zu machen. Grade als Anfänger, verlass dich einfach auf dein gefühl und küss so wie du es magst und denkst dass es schön ist. 

Viel mehr an Tipps kann man da nicht geben, es ist alles sehr Erfahrungsbasiert, subjektiv, wohlgemerkt. D.h. jeder sieht es anders und jeder erlebt es anders wenns soweit ist.

In dem Sinne, fröhliches Fummeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (2. April 2009)

"Und ob nun andere Leute (Deanne bspw.) nun mit 16 schon reif waren, oder nicht - sagt ja nichts über den durchschnittlichen, und schon garnicht über den individuellen Reifestand aus. "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Punkt da hast du recht....

Außerdem ist Liebe wie die Tage, sie kommt und geht mal wieder... und manchmal genau so blutig... 

und das sage ich nun als Verheirateter mit Kind. Manche Tage könnte ich meiner Frau den Hals umdrehen. Aber die anderen Tage wiegen alles wieder auf.


Ausführen drüber sprechen und bestell BLOß keine schöne grüße aus dem Buffed Forum... das kommt schlecht.


----------



## Kurator (2. April 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr eure Beziehung auf der Grundlage von Küssen aufbauen wollt. Dann seit ihr im Arsch. Wenn ich jetzt töne wie ein totaler Unromantiker, dann ist dem nicht so. Ich persönlich bin jetzt bald 4 Jahre verheiratet. Ganz ehrlich, wenn küssen unsere Grundlage gewesen wäre, dann hätte mich meine Frau wohl nach der ersten Woche Beziehung in den Wind geschossen.
Eine Beziehung bedeutet immer Arbeit. Mehr Arbeit als du wohl den Rest deines Lebens haben wirst. Klar es ist schön, sich küssen ist wohl etwas vom schönsten. Das verliebt sein ist super. Bloss was macht ihr, wenn es einmal nicht mehr so ist, wenn ihr plötzlich nicht mehr so verliebt seid? Geht ihr dann einfach mit der Ausrede auseinander, dass ihr euch auseinander gelebt habt, oder seid ihr dann bereit an euch zu arbeiten. Sich wirklich lieben hat nur etwas mit Gefühlen zu tun und bei weitem nicht alles. Wenn du jemanden wirklich liebst, dann bist du bereit dich selber weeeeeeeeeit zurück zu stellen und den anderen immer zuerst zu sehen. Wenn es dir in einer Beziehung darum geht, dass zuerst deine Bedürfnisse gestillt werden, dann läuft grundsätzlich etwas verkehrt.
Liebe bedeutet, dass du dich für jemanden hingibst. Und wenn es dich das Leben kosten kann (Ja, davon bin ich wirklich überzeugt). Auf dieser Grundlage kann man bauen und man kann sie sich auch erarbeiten.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. April 2009)

hm, männer und ihre verständnisschwierigkeiten
sie sagt dir ganz klar, für sie bist du ein bester freund
das mit dem "ich liebe dich zwar, aber.." ist um dich zu schonen, bzw zu zeigen, das du ihr wichtig bist, aber nicht auf partnerschaftlicher ebene
da kannste du der beste küsser der welt sein, das macht keinen unterschied


----------



## Exôr23 (2. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Also ich fange an ...
> Ich kenne ein Mädchen was , was von mir will ist ja alles schön und Gut...
> Ich auch von ihr passt also..denkste...
> Ich bin bei ihr so total verkrampft ohne scheiß kA warum aber echt nur bei ihr....
> ...




also, an deiner stelle würde ich mich vll mal an http://www.klopfers-web.de/durchblick.php wenden , der kann dir deine fragen sicherlich auch ganz gut beantworten               


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hm, männer und ihre verständnisschwierigkeiten
> sie sagt dir ganz klar, für sie bist du ein bester freund
> das mit dem "ich liebe dich zwar, aber.." ist um dich zu schonen, bzw zu zeigen, das du ihr wichtig bist, aber nicht auf partnerschaftlicher ebene
> da kannste du der beste küsser der welt sein, das macht keinen unterschied


/sign
lass dir von einem alten Veteran vom Schlachtfeld der Liebe eins sagen:du solltest dich nach einer anderen Frau umsehen mit der du glücklich wirst.diese Frau wird nur noch für alle Zeiten ein "guter Freund" sein.und je mehr du drängst in die eine Richtung,wird sie immer mehr abweichen davon ein Freund von dir zu sein...
und sei vorsichtig mit Erklärunmgen wie: "sie liebt mich.das weiss ich genau"!!! woher weisst du das so genau?hat sie ein Vertrag unterzeichnet(selbst dann)?hat sie ihr Herz rausgerissen und es dir gezeigt?kannst du in ihre Seele schauen?
gerade wenn es um sehr starke Gefühle geht,macht sich der Mensch viel vor.und meistens ist der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken...
nehm ihre Freundschaft an.das ist mehr als viele von uns besitzen.
es werden noch ganz viele Frauen in deinem Leben auftauchen.und irgendwann ist auch die passende Frau dabei.du bist doch noch so jung...


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2009)

Sie hängt noch an ihrem Ex?

Laß sie ziehen!

Was kann dir passieren?

Du weißt das sie an ihrem Ex hängt und würdest es hinnehmen? Das sie mit dir geht und an ihn denkt? Du würdest es von vornherein akzeptieren das du ein "Lückenfüller" bist? Ich glaube nicht, dass dir so ein Leben Spaß machen würde und am Ende rennst du einer Beziehung hinterher, die eigentlich einseitig war....


Tu dir das nicht an! Entweder man erobert so eine Frau im Sturm und dann muß sie was fühlen egal wie schlecht du küßt oder die Chance sinkt prozentual doppelt so stark mit den Tagen die ins Land ziehen ohne das es funktioniert hat!


Wenn du jetzt sagst:"Egal! Ich will sie aber haben!" Dann wirst du wohl eine Lektion vom Leben direkt bekommen.

Ansonsten zieh dich ein wenig zurück, gib ihr Zeit, bleib mit ihr im Kontakt und versuche es später nochmal erneut!


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. April 2009)

Zunächst einmal: In meinen Augen scheint es so, als wolle Sie "nur" eine Platonische Liebe zu dir pflegen. Sie liebt dich als Mensch, nicht als Partner. Das gibt es, habe ich bereits selbst erlebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts desto trotz kann ich allemal falsch liegen, da ich ja nicht in dir stecke. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.

Dinge für dein nächstes Treffen, die du beachten solltest:

Küss Sie nicht bevor ihr reinen Tisch gemacht habt. Ergo setz dich mit ihr auf die Couch (Bett ist keine Alternative). Als nächstes sprichst du es direkt an, dass du das Gefühl oder besser noch die Angst seit geraumer Zeit mit dir trägst, dass (und dieser part ist ganz wichtig) * Du* dabei bist, dass ihr euch einander verliert. Frag sie, ob sie auch das Gefühl / Angst hat. Als nächstes sagst du ihr, dass du eure Beziehung nicht aufgeben möchtest und ob Sie genauso denkt und Sie mit dir noch einmal auf einander zu geht. Spätestens dann hast du die Klarheit, die du willst.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sie hängt noch an ihrem Ex?
> 
> Laß sie ziehen!
> 
> Was kann dir passieren?



Das Er Sie verliert...

Ich habe zu meiner Neuen Liebe gleich zu Beginn gesagt, dass ich an meiner Ex seelisch irgendwie hänge. Das heißt nicht, dass man zurück zum Ex will, sondern ist Ausdruck für einen Teil des Lebens, der sich eben nicht so einfach hinweg fegen lässt. Menschen die viel in eine Beziehung geben und dabei Tiefe erleben, werden immer am Ex hängen. Das ist menschlich... Das zu akzeptieren zeugt von Größe.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das Er Sie verliert...
> 
> Ich habe zu meiner Neuen Liebe gleich zu Beginn gesagt, dass ich an meiner Ex seelisch irgendwie hänge. Das heißt nicht, dass man zurück zum Ex will, sondern ist Ausdruck für einen Teil des Lebens, der sich eben nicht so einfach hinweg fegen lässt. Menschen die viel in eine Beziehung geben und dabei Tiefe erleben, werden immer am Ex hängen. Das ist menschlich... Das zu akzeptieren zeugt von Größe.



Hast du ihr auch gesagt, du fühlst nichts dabei wenn du sie küßt? oO Weil sie anscheinend zu ihm schon....


1. Reden wir hier von Personen die wir nicht kennen

2. Kennen wir nur seine Meinung und nicht ihre zum Thema

3. Kann das was ein Mensch sagt und das was er denkt zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge sein.

4. Ich rechne immer mit dem Schlimmsten und hoffe das Beste! Doch je mehr kritische Punkte aufgehen desto vorsichtiger werde ich!

Und mich beschleicht hier in diesem Thread der Verdacht: Er wird es hinauszögern können aber es wird nicht lange gut gehen!

5. Werden wir wohl nie erfahren wer von uns Recht hatte im Nachhinein auch wenn ich für alle Beteiligten wünschen würde, das du es bist!


----------



## Macterion (2. April 2009)

Weißte was das schlimme an der ganzen beschissenen Situation ist..bin ich bei ihr ..ist alles super liebe hier liebe da mimi ...sie schüchtern ich verkrampft...da ist ja alles super....
Sobald ICQ oder andere Chat nur um zu Fragen wie es ihr geht usw. (kann auch net jeden Tag da hindüsen)
Da ist sie ein ganz anderer Mensch...wirklich ganz ganz anders...im negativen......
Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist gerade...Ob ich mal keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihr bis Sonntag vormittag haben soll um zu gucken wie sie reagiert(was passiert)


----------



## Macterion (2. April 2009)

Also ne wichtige Frage...bitte um ne Wichtige Antwort [ERNSTGEMEINT]

Also sie kommt Sonntag , ich habe ihr halt alles erklärt warum ich so krampfhaft bin usw. Sie gibt mir ne zweite chance...
Okay passt soweit bloß nun bin ich am überlegen um sonntag komplett zu canceln (abstand nehmen erstmal aus ihren Leben verschwinden so das keine Gute Freundschaft entsteht) 
Oder Sonntag alle Register ziehen die ich habe................


----------



## Macterion (2. April 2009)

Also ne wichtige Frage...bitte um ne Wichtige Antwort [ERNSTGEMEINT]

Also sie kommt Sonntag , ich habe ihr halt alles erklärt warum ich so krampfhaft bin usw. Sie gibt mir ne zweite chance...
Okay passt soweit bloß nun bin ich am überlegen um sonntag komplett zu canceln (abstand nehmen erstmal aus ihren Leben verschwinden so das keine Gute Freundschaft entsteht) 
Oder Sonntag alle Register ziehen die ich habe................


----------



## Macterion (2. April 2009)

Also ne wichtige Frage...bitte um ne Wichtige Antwort [ERNSTGEMEINT]

Also sie kommt Sonntag , ich habe ihr halt alles erklärt warum ich so krampfhaft bin usw. Sie gibt mir ne zweite chance...
Okay passt soweit bloß nun bin ich am überlegen um sonntag komplett zu canceln (abstand nehmen erstmal aus ihren Leben verschwinden so das keine Gute Freundschaft entsteht) 
Oder Sonntag alle Register ziehen die ich habe................


----------



## Hmm_Lol (2. April 2009)

1. ich würd mit wow aufhören : /     wie ernsthaft verzweifelt kann man sein das man in einem online-spiel-forum um hilfe bei so einem thema fragt ? -_-    du wirst doch bitte freunde haben mit dennen du dich unterhalten kannst über so ein thema ...

2. DvD abende sind gut -> kuscheln und so btw. nur muss es der richtige film sein : / 

3. wenn sie dich nur als "guten freund" haben will bedeutet das dass du es ihr nicht besorgen kannst ... 
    ist hart aber es ist so ^^ frauen stehen nicht dauerthaft auf den "softie" die wollen auch mal nen macho ^^ hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Macterion (2. April 2009)

Ich entscheide mich einfach für volles Karacho verlieren kann ich rein garnichts ^^ 
Wie mein  Ausbilder meinte beim Vorstellungsgespräch...das schlimmste was passieren kann ist das du nen Ausbildungsplatz bekommst xD


----------



## Naho (2. April 2009)

Wünsch dir viel Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. April 2009)

Obwohl mir nicht gefällt,wie der Thread auf der letzten Seite verlaufen ist,erwarte ich warscheinlich wie viele andere einen Bericht,spätestens Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Will auch mal meinen Senf hier zugeben.

Hab extra zuerst den Thread durchgelesen, bevor ich hier was poste. Vorallem in einem so wichtigem Thema wie dieses hier, wollte ich zuerst die Meinungen meiner User-Kameraden lesen^^

Wenn um Liebe geht, gib ich dir den ratschlag: Hör auf dein Herz, nicht auf dein Gehirn. 

Beachte ihr Herz und respektiere ihre Meinung. Wenn du sie wirklich liebst, würdest du auch dein Leben für sie opfern, wenn du ihres damit retten könntest.



-------

Ich kann ja ne kleine Erfahrung von nem Kumpel schildern.

Der hatte auch mal nen DvD-Abend mit ner "Freundin" gemacht (sie hat einen festen Freund, mein Freund hier is nur so ein "guter" Freund...Ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine)...
Nunja, am schluss haben sie sich gegenseitig... nein, sowas darf ich hier nicht schreiben^^

Mein Freund hier gehörte allerdings nicht zu der schüchterner Sorte. Nimmt öfters mal Drogen und trefft sich mit...Gleichgesinnten (kenne seine Freunde nicht persöhnlich).

Er hatte schon über 10 Freundinnen und macht immer nen glücklichen Eindruck. aber wenn man sich mit ihm mal so ernsthaft unterhält, rede er davon, dass er schon ungefähr ausgerechnet hat, wann er sterben wird ( eine Zigarette= 15 Minuten seines Lebens...oder so)
Ich glaube nicht, das er darauf stolz ist, schon soviele Freundinnen gehabt zu haben...

er ist so um die 16/17...


 -------
Ich persöhnlich bin auch 16 und hatte noch nie ne feste Freundin.
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich nicht verzweifelt nach einer suche... 
Ich hab einmal nach einer Freundin  gesucht...(war dort 13) wo bin ihc gelandet? Bei einer billigen Kennen-lern-Plattform wie z.B. Face-Book.

Kannte sie nur durch Msn und wusste, das sie ganz in der nähe ins Hip-Hop geht...
Ich hab sie nie getroffen, und mehr will ich hier auch nicht kundgeben.
Allerdings hab ich gelernt. Wer verzweifelt eine Freundin sucht, wird erst recht keine finden... dann findest du nur One-Night-stands... aber nicht die Liebe deines Lebens.

Aus dieser Erfahrung bin ich viel entspannter in Hinsicht auf das Liebesleben. Ich denke ich werde zuerst einmal schauen, dass ich endlich mal ne Lehre bekomme,sie abschliesse und festen Lohn verdiene. Erst wenn ich mich in einer (mehr oder weniger) sicheren Finanzlage befinde, werde ich mich nach einer hübschen Frau umschauen, mit der ich den Rest meines Lebens verbringen kann.

Wenn ich mich anstrenge, schaff ich sogar noch, "erst Sex nach der Heirat" zu habn^^ Wird aber schwierig...oh Gott sei mit mir!



Oh, und noch etwas: "Begehre nicht die Frau eines anderen"... ich denke, damit sparst du unmengen von Komplikationen^^

Liebe Grüsse^^

Ps: Bitte denke nicht, dass ich dir irgendwas übles vorwerfe! Das ist nicht mein Ziel dieses Beitrags


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich anstrenge, schaff ich sogar noch, "erst Sex nach der Heirat" zu habn^^ Wird aber schwierig...oh Gott sei mit mir!
> 
> 
> Oh, und noch etwas: "Begehre nicht die Frau eines anderen"... ich denke, damit sparst du unmengen von Komplikationen^^


Ohh da is jemand am Achievement sammeln xD

damit ich auch was sinnvolles sage .. bei mädels hatt ich nie ein Problem mit Schüchternheit usw. aber da trifft man eine und aufeinma is man schüchtern ende nie ... schlimme sache sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ping* Achievement: Ehrliche Meinung sagen: Hey du erzählst mal keinen Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aus dieser Erfahrung bin ich viel entspannter in Hinsicht auf das Liebesleben. Ich denke ich werde zuerst einmal schauen, dass ich endlich mal ne Lehre bekomme,sie abschliesse und festen Lohn verdiene. Erst wenn ich mich in einer (mehr oder weniger) sicheren Finanzlage befinde, werde ich mich nach einer hübschen Frau umschauen, mit der ich den Rest meines Lebens verbringen kann.



Dann kann es aber schon viel zu spät sein... wobei solche Dinge die du aufzählst in der heutigen Zeit sowieso mehr Luxus als Alltag sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man darf nicht warten, man darf nicht zwingen, man muss es geschehen lassen!
Es bringt nichts zu sagen: "Ich brauch jetzt unbedingt eine Freundin!" aber genauso wenig ist es ratsam zu sagen "Ich will erstmal alles richtig hinkriegen bevor ich mich auf den Markt werfe!" beides endet unweigerlich und unaufhaltbar in Frustration, Unglück und Selbsthass!

Wenn ich eine Freundin erzwinge, lande ich bei irgendwem den ich vielleicht garnicht wirklich Liebe aber unbedingt jemanden an meiner Seite haben will...

Wenn ich jetzt einfach warte und nichts tue und mich dagegen abblocke dann passiert genau das gleiche: Ich lande dann bei irgendwem den ich garnicht wirklich Liebe, den ich aber dann nur bei mir haben will weils sonst zu spät ist, meiner Karriere gut tut, sie nur zu mir kommt weil sonst keiner einen festen Job und Einkommen hat oder ähnlichen Gründen.

Lass es einfach kommen, erzwinge nichts und versuche nicht damit zu warten...

Liebe ist mehr als Gott... und ihre Wege sind sogar noch schlimmer als von dem Macker da oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geh mit offenen Augen und offenem Herzen durch die Welt, lass dich verzaubern von der Schönheit die ihr inne wohnen kann und verschwende keinen Gedanken, erfreue dich an ihr auch wenn sie kalt und herzlos scheint, wenn dich der Anblick einer sich öffnenden Knospe in der Frühlingssonne unter blauen Himmel rühren kann, dass du aus dem lächeln nicht mehr rauskommst dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg.
Es sind die Kleinen Dinge im Leben die es dir leichter machen, eine sich öffnende Knospe, ein kleines Eichhörnchen das Neugierig zu dir tappst, spielende Kinder... wenn du all das beherzigst wird dir alles viel einfacher vorkommen und es wird auch einfacher an die Liebe zu glauben, weil man sich nicht mehr auf die großen Dinge versteift sondern schon die kleinen Dinge erfreuend findet.
Und nichts ist attraktiver als ein fröhlicher, lächelnder Mensch, der einem selbst auch ein lächeln auf die Lippen zaubern kann allein durch seine Leichtigkeit und den Blick für die kleinen Dinge im Leben.


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Selor, tut mir leid... ich habs wohl falsch formuliert... Ich bin offen für eine Beziehung. Ich will auch keine Frauen abblocken. 
Ich will einfach glücklich leben. 
Natürlich möchte ich mich nicht verschliessen, und warten bis alt und grau bin :S

So, wie du es beschrieben hast, trifft es ganz gut, wie ich leben möchte und es umsetzen will^^

Nur in der Schule verschliesse ich mich. Man kann schlecht, vernünftig reden, vorallem wenn sie in ihrer Clique sind (Frauen wie Männer...). Dort distanzier ich mich stark... liegt wohl an den entsprechenden Erfahrungen, die ich dort erlebt habe. 

Aber da is die Schule auch der einzige Ort!


----------



## campino76 (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hm, männer und ihre verständnisschwierigkeiten



Öhm ... Frauen haben's selbe Problem. Klärt mich mal auf, was es mit _"Ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal."_ auf sich hat. ^^

Mal eine kleine Geschichte, was bei mir grad so läuft. Hab vor 2 Wochen ein nettes Mädl kennengelernt und mit ihr 1 Woche lang gemailt & SMS geschrieben. Haben uns dann zu einem Essen verabredet und da nochmal 3 1/2 Std. lang gequatscht. War wirklich ein toller Nachmittag. Verabschiedet hat sie sich mit den Worten "Ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal." Ok, da dacht ich schon, dass es sich mit ihr erledigt hätte, hab ihr aber später nochmals ein SMS geschickt, mich für den Nachmittag bedankt. Sie schrieb dann wieder, dass es "...ein gaudiges Gespräch" war. Ich meld mich am nächsten Tag bei ihr mit "... können es gerne wiederholen. Vielleicht mal Kino, Tierpark-Besuch oder so." worauf sie wieder " bla-bla-bla .... und ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal.". Ok, das war dann der Zeitpunkt, wo ich der Meinung war, dass es das war und hab dann auch nur mehr geantwortet mit "Ja, vielleicht passts ja mal. Meld dich einfach, wennst Lust/Zeit hast."

Gut ... also für mich war der Fall damit erledigt. "Ja, vielleicht passts mal wieder." klingt für mich nach "is mir egal", "kein Interesse"... oder wie seht ihr das?

Aja, ich hab mit meiner besten Freundin auch darüber gequatscht. Was Sie dazu meinte, poste ich später mal. Jetzt würd mich erstmal eure Meinung interessieren. ^^


@Macterion: Noch meine Meinung zu deinem Problem: Sie weiss selbst net, was sie will. Ich würd mal ein wenig auf Abstand gehn, bis sie weiss, was sie will.


----------



## Zuhlina (3. April 2009)

Kann mich da nur einigen hier anschließen.
Mach dir kein Kopf, versuch nicht zuviel nachzudenken.
Mach einfach, lass deinen Gefühlen freien Lauf.

Wenn du die ganze Zeit überlegst, was du wie jetzt als nächstes machst, dann bist du aufgeregt und gehemmt.

Wie bereits jemand schrieb, Sei du selbst.

Selbstvertrauen kommt bei den Frauen besser an, als Schüchternheit das ist meine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie ist vielleicht durch deine Schüchternheit unsicher, ob du wirklich an Ihr interessiert bist. Und hat das eventuell nur gesagt um von dir zu hören, dass es für dich aber mehr ist als Freundschaft. Klingt komisch aber manche Frauen sind so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt VIELLEICHT.

P.S.: Entgegen man bei dem Namen vermuten könnte, bin ich ein Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. April 2009)

Habt euch schonmal überlegt warum manch Liebe einseitig war?

Warum soviele Menschen ständig enttäuscht werden?

*Hier ist Scratchers kleiner Gedanke zum Wochenende!*
(nicht zu verwechseln mit der Zeitschrift mit dem Namen! XD)

Habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt warum man immer dann jemanden vom anderen Geschlecht trifft, wenn man selbst liiert ist? Stimmt es etwa, dass Menschen in Beziehungen erotischer sind? Oder gibt es da noch was anderes?

Warum finden nur Menschen die nicht suchen? Die Lösung ist so einfach wie schwer zugleich: "Nur wer loslassen kann, der kann es auch behalten!"

Beispiel:
Nehmen wir mal zwei Jungs, Sven und Stefan. Sven ist ein kleiner Macho und Prolet, er sieht nicht überragend aus aber er hat immer nen lockeren Spruch auf den Lippen. Während Stefan zwar nicht so redegewandt ist aber ein Herz von einem Menschen. Beide sind solo. Wer wird wohl zuerst ein Mädchen finden?

Sven sucht nicht. Ihm ist es egal das er gerade solo ist. Während Stefan von seiner Herzdame träumt.

Und sie betritt den Raum, Stefan träumt sofort. Er stellt sich vor es wäre seine und während sie fragt ob da noch ein Platz frei ist, überlegt sich Stefan, was er jetzt um Himmelswillen antworten soll. Sven hat es da einfacher, er reißt erstmal einen Spruch. Nicht unhöflich aber frech. Stefan würde am liebsten im Boden versinken wie kann Sven das nur wagen? Nachher geht sie wieder und ist beleidigt aber Sven scheint das egal zu sein. Und was macht sie? Sie fühlt sich von Sven herausgefordert "Was bildet der sich ein?" Nun sitzen an einem Tisch. Sie gibt Sven contra während dieser sichtlich ubeeindruckt darauf antwortet. Stefan hört nur zu und bis auf ein leises "Hallo" hat er bisher nichts herausgebracht. Sven und Sie hauen sich gegenseitig Sprüche an den Kopf. Irgendwann tauschen sie die Telefonnummern aus. Sven sagt:"Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du Bock hast." Stefan hat gleich gefragt ob er Morgen gegen 14 Uhr anrufen kann.

Stefan ruft natürlich pünktlich an, er freut sich ihre Stimme zu hören! Er könnte stundenlang zuhören wenn sie redet und antwortet nur ab und zu damit sie nicht aufhört. Sven ruft nicht an, es vergehen ein paar Tage dann meldet sie sich bei ihm. Sie unterhalten sich kurz und beschließen, sich in nächster Zeit mal zu treffen.

Stefan ist der gute Freund für sie! Sie mag ihn! Und sie würde das nie durch eine Beziehung zerstören wollen! Er ist ein guter Zuhörer und ihm kann sie alles anvertrauen. Sven ist da anders! Sie kann zwar auch mit ihm reden aber es ist irgendwie anders! Er bringt sie zu lachen, manchmal ärgert er sie auch aber das sieht sie eher als Herausforderung. Mit ihm ist halt immer was los......

Stefan bleibt mit ihr in Kontakt in der Hoffnung, dass sie irgendwann merkt das er der Richtige für sie ist. Mit Sven ist sie zusammen. Irgendwann klappt es nicht mehr. Sie macht Schluß und Stefan sieht seine Chance gekommen. Und tatsächlich. Nach langem bitten und flehen geht sie mit ihm. Aber sie sagt sie braucht Zeit! Zeit um Sven zu vergessen. Sie erzählt Stefan auch öfter was sie an Sven aufgeregt hat und was er für ein Idiot ist! Alles, sogar was ihr mal in ihm gefallen hat wird auf einmal negativ behaftet. Stefan gibt nein er WILL ihr Zeit geben! Er versteht sie, dass sie diese Beziehung noch verkraften muß, er akzeptiert, dass sie ständig von Sven redet. Und manchmal hasst er Sven dafür. Obwohl dieser doch garnichts dafür kann. 

Irgendwann kommt Sie zu Stefan und muß mit ihm reden. Gestern habe sie Sven auf einer Party getroffen und sie hätten wieder rumgeknutscht. Stefan will ihr gerade verzeihen, verzeihen um sie zu behalten, da sagt sie, dass sie Schluß macht. Das er was besseres verdient hat! Sie will ihn aber als Freund nicht missen! Das trifft Stefan mitten ins Herz, er fühlt sich in diesem Moment 10 Jahre älter! Ein Gefühl als ob man ihm das Blut aus den Beinen pumpt und ein Loch unter ihm entsteht. Alle seine Hoffnungen & Wünsche zunichte! Stefan ist am Boden zerstört. Es überrascht ihn nicht als er ein paar Tage drauf die Beiden Arm in Arm durch die Stadt laufen sieht. Es überrascht ihn auch nicht, dass Sven ein paar Wochen später wieder mit ihr Schluß macht. Und obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit nicht gemeldet hat, darf sie gleich nach dem Schluß ist wieder bei Stefan vorbei kommen und sich bei ihm ausheulen wie mies es von Sven war. Stefan weiß er wird sie nie für sich haben doch er macht sich selbst was vor....

..oh armer Stefan!

Warum haftest du dich an etwas, dass von vorneherein zum scheitern verurteilt war? 

Mach dir nicht soviel Gedanken! Bleib wie du bist und du wirst auch so akzeptiert! Verstellst du dich, belügst du dich und andere!

In Beziehungen ist es wichtig kompromisse einzugehen aber selbst ein Kompromiss sieht vor, dass zwei Menschen aufeinander zugehen und nicht einer dem anderen hinterherläuft.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigermaßen rüberbringen was ich mit der Geschichte ausdrücken wollte.....


----------



## shadow24 (3. April 2009)

campino76 schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Geschichte, was bei mir grad so läuft. Hab vor 2 Wochen ein nettes Mädl kennengelernt und mit ihr 1 Woche lang gemailt & SMS geschrieben. Haben uns dann zu einem Essen verabredet und da nochmal 3 1/2 Std. lang gequatscht. War wirklich ein toller Nachmittag. Verabschiedet hat sie sich mit den Worten "Ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal." Ok, da dacht ich schon, dass es sich mit ihr erledigt hätte, hab ihr aber später nochmals ein SMS geschickt, mich für den Nachmittag bedankt. Sie schrieb dann wieder, dass es "...ein gaudiges Gespräch" war. Ich meld mich am nächsten Tag bei ihr mit "... können es gerne wiederholen. Vielleicht mal Kino, Tierpark-Besuch oder so." worauf sie wieder " bla-bla-bla .... und ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal.". Ok, das war dann der Zeitpunkt, wo ich der Meinung war, dass es das war und hab dann auch nur mehr geantwortet mit "Ja, vielleicht passts ja mal. Meld dich einfach, wennst Lust/Zeit hast."
> Gut ... also für mich war der Fall damit erledigt. "Ja, vielleicht passts mal wieder." klingt für mich nach "is mir egal", "kein Interesse"... oder wie seht ihr das?
> Aja, ich hab mit meiner besten Freundin auch darüber gequatscht. Was Sie dazu meinte, poste ich später mal. Jetzt würd mich erstmal eure Meinung interessieren. ^^


deine Einstellung ist schon gut so.ich seh das ziemlich ähnlich...
ich würde vlt nach drei oder vier Tagen(nicht am Wochenende.da ist man meistens ja schon verplant) nochmal eine sms schicken, um sie vielleicht ins Kino einzuladen. so nach dem Motto:da läuft ein Film den ich gerne sehen würde.hättest du Lust mitzukommen,oder so...wenn sie da sehr ausweichend ist,dann lass es sein,aber wenn sie Lust dazu hat,ist das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen...
wenn sie dazu keine Meinung hat,bedräng sie nicht weiter und lass sie den nächsten Schritt tun.dann wirst du schon sehen ob sie was will,ansonsten hat das ganze wohl keinen Sinn mehr...


----------



## shadow24 (3. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ..oh armer Stefan!
> 
> Warum haftest du dich an etwas, dass von vorneherein zum scheitern verurteilt war?
> 
> ...


in deiner Geschichte steckt zwar viel wahres drin,aber das ganze(ausser ntürlich das man so bleiben soll wie man ist und nicht sich selbst und andere belügen soll) gilt mehr oder weniger für die jüngere Generation....für die ältere Generation(ab 30 aufwärts) gelten durchaus andere Mechanismen...


----------



## Scrätcher (3. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> in deiner Geschichte steckt zwar viel wahres drin,aber das ganze(ausser ntürlich das man so bleiben soll wie man ist und nicht sich selbst und andere belügen soll) gilt mehr oder weniger für die jüngere Generation....für die ältere Generation(ab 30 aufwärts) gelten durchaus andere Mechanismen...



Natürlich ist die Geschichte erstmal auf den Threadersteller und sein Alter "gemünzt", trotzdem solltest du nicht verkennen, dass man auch ab 30 mit der Wahrheit immer am besten fährt. 

Welche Mechansimen meinst du? Das man seine Vorteile etwas mehr "hervorhebt" und seine Schwächen erstmal "aussenvor" läßt?

Trotzdem würd ich mir vor ner Beziehung zweimal überlegen ob ich mich in etwas verrenne oder oder ob beide wirklich den selben Aufwand betreiben. 

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass du von "Nutzgemeinschaften" redest. Er steht auf sie und sie sucht einen Vater für ihren Kind. Aber ich dachte hier geht es um Beziehungen und nicht um alternativen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

campino76 schrieb:


> Öhm ... Frauen haben's selbe Problem. Klärt mich mal auf, was es mit _"Ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal."_ auf sich hat. ^^
> 
> Mal eine kleine Geschichte, was bei mir grad so läuft. Hab vor 2 Wochen ein nettes Mädl kennengelernt und mit ihr 1 Woche lang gemailt & SMS geschrieben. Haben uns dann zu einem Essen verabredet und da nochmal 3 1/2 Std. lang gequatscht. War wirklich ein toller Nachmittag. Verabschiedet hat sie sich mit den Worten "Ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal." Ok, da dacht ich schon, dass es sich mit ihr erledigt hätte, hab ihr aber später nochmals ein SMS geschickt, mich für den Nachmittag bedankt. Sie schrieb dann wieder, dass es "...ein gaudiges Gespräch" war. Ich meld mich am nächsten Tag bei ihr mit "... können es gerne wiederholen. Vielleicht mal Kino, Tierpark-Besuch oder so." worauf sie wieder " bla-bla-bla .... und ja, vielleicht passt's wieder einmal.". Ok, das war dann der Zeitpunkt, wo ich der Meinung war, dass es das war und hab dann auch nur mehr geantwortet mit "Ja, vielleicht passts ja mal. Meld dich einfach, wennst Lust/Zeit hast."
> 
> ...


heißt nein, hast du richtig erkannt

frauen werden dazu erzogen, nett und freundlich zu sein. da es unsitte ist, einen anderen zu verletzen, sind sie das eben auch, bei "absagen". das wird so freundlich wie möglich gesagt, aber ein teil des textes beinhaltet immer das, was sie wirklich meint. "ich hab dich lieb, aber ich brauche zeit" = nein ... "ich hab dich lieb, aber..." = nein"
ich hab meinen hund auch lieb, trotzdem teil ich mit dem, nicht mein bett
ihr versteht?^^


----------



## campino76 (3. April 2009)

Tja, dieser Meinung war ich auch, bis ich die Mail meiner besten Freundin bekam:

_"Hallooooo blödi…. Hat sie geschrieben nein will dich net mehr sehen!!!!! Was soll sie denn sonnst schreiben…Bub du das passt genau… am Samstag Urlaubs SMS und dann warten. gib net so schnell auf oder was - kääääämpfeeeeee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

versteh die sms nicht


----------



## Hmm_Lol (3. April 2009)

O-M-G mal ehrlich wie viel hier die "so gute tipps" geben hatten schon mal ne richtige beziehung ? bzw haben regelmäßig one night stands ? -.-

mal ehrlich du DARFST gar nicht du selbst sein !! weil du selbst viel zu schüchtern bist um etwas zu machen ! also wenn du du selbst bleibt siehts böse aus ^^ ... 

du musst dich selbstsicher geben auch wenn du das nicht bist -.- bin ich der erste der das bemerkt ??! 

wtf ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Vergiss es Campino ^^ Schieß sie in den Wind, wenn sie so ankommt kann es nichts werden, das wird nur unnötiger Hickhack!
Und wenn sie's nicht mit einem erfüllten Enthusiasmus gesagt hat erst recht... solche Sprüche darf ich mir die letzten 3 Jahre anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Scrätcher hat so ziemlich auch das Problem aufgezeigt, viele wollen gerade immer das Arschloch, den Bösen Buben, den Typen mit Dreitagebart und Kippe im Maul, der lässig an der Straßenecke steht und Leute dumm anmacht... warum auch immer und Leute die ehrlich, einfühlsam, höflich, nett und Redegewandt haben's immer sehr schwer, weil man diese Qualitäten erst viel zu spät oder gar nicht mehr zu schätzen weiß...
Mit sowas kommt man ab 30-40 _vielleicht_ bei den Frauen an, die brauchen so jemanden (auch wenn es meist nur Nutzgemeinschaften ala "Ich brauch Kinder!" oder "Och joar der ist nett und hat gut Geld" sind) aber darunter brauch mans garnicht erst zu versuchen...


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Campino. Du kannst meiner Meinung nach auch um sie kämpfen, wenn das deiner Persöhnlichkeit entspricht. Also, wenn die nicht schüchtern bist.

Wenn man sich in nen Mädchen wirklich verliebt, sollte man sich um eine Beziehung mit ihr bemühen, sie richtig kennenlernen. Ein paar Gespräche, ein paar kleine Treffs. Ich empfehle möglichst ohne Alkohol oder Zigaretten... aber das sollte klar sein^^

Wenn ihr euchn näher kennt, kannste ihr sagen, dass du sie liebst, und du hier keine halben Sachen machen willst. Frag sie, ob sie dasselbe für dich empfindet. Verlange nach eine ehrliche Antwort

Wenn Ja, biste wohl der glücklichste Mensch auf der Welt^^

Wenn nein, respektiere es.  ist nur besser so. Ich würde nicht mit einer Frau leben wollen, die mich nur halbherzig liebt. Respektiere es und sag ihr, dass du es verstehst, wenn du es verstehst.

Hier ist es wichtig, die Gefühle des anderen zu beachten, und zwar alle beide! 

Ich könnt Freune bleiben, aber sie sollt nicht immer zu dir rennen, wenn sie mal nen Problem hat. So würde sie die Situation, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich ausnutzen.

Es hat für jede Person auf der Welt, eine Person, mit der man das Leben zusammen verbringen will, und nicht für 3 Wochen oder 5 Jahre, sondern bis zum Ende des Lebens^^

Ich bin selber 16 und wenn ihr andere Meinung habt, als ich. Dann lasst es mich wissen^^

Edit: Finde, je länger man sich gegenseitig ausweicht, und immer mit antworten wie "Vielleicht" antwortet, umso länger macht ihr euer Leiden.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Scrätcher hat so ziemlich auch das Problem aufgezeigt, viele wollen gerade immer das Arschloch, den Bösen Buben, den Typen mit Dreitagebart und Kippe im Maul, der lässig an der Straßenecke steht und Leute dumm anmacht... warum auch immer und Leute die ehrlich, einfühlsam, höflich, nett und Redegewandt haben's immer sehr schwer, weil man diese Qualitäten erst viel zu spät oder gar nicht mehr zu schätzen weiß...
> Mit sowas kommt man ab 30-40 _vielleicht_ bei den Frauen an, die brauchen so jemanden (auch wenn es meist nur Nutzgemeinschaften ala "Ich brauch Kinder!" oder "Och joar der ist nett und hat gut Geld" sind) aber darunter brauch mans garnicht erst zu versuchen...


naja. eigentlich will frau, ne mischung aus beidem
da es das aber nicht zu geben scheint, nimmt man meist das arschloch, da man da "kämpfen" muss. es ist extrem langweilig, wenn jemand alles bietet, alles hat. mann braucht ein/zwei laster. irgendwas aufregendes, dann ist der nette typ supi, und wird festgekrallt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Mit anderen Worten Frauchen sind von Natur aus Masochistisch veranlagt... oder wie?


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten Frauchen sind von Natur aus Masochistisch veranlagt... oder wie?


nein, aber dieser perfekte mann, nett, zuvorkommend, etc ist einfach auch langweilig. frau möchte auch mal kämpfen, diskutieren, eine diskussion verlieren, auch wenn sie dann sauer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da muss ein geben und nehmen sein, mal gewinnt der eine, und man geht abends ohne frau in die kneipe, mal gewinnt die andere, und mann zwingt sich spazieren zu gehen^^ .. so ganz alltägliche dinge, sind im prinzip der schlüssel, zu einer guten beziehung... da es das aber selten gibt, zumindest u30, dass dieses ausgeglichen ist, ist es so schwer einen passenden partner zu finden. entweder sie sind so machos, das frau untergebuttert wird, oder mann ist so lieb, das man es nicht aushalten kann..


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Ich glaube hier liegen derbe Differenzen bei der Ansicht eines freundlichen, netten Mannes vor und seinem tatsächlichen sein...
Das sind im normal Fall KEINE Verweichlichten Muttersöhnchen, die einem alles nachtragen...  Nett =/= verweichlicht!

Natürlich verstehe ich das ihr keinen schleimscheißer wollt, der euch tagtäglich in den Arsch kriecht... aber das sind nicht automatisch die Freundlichen Männer... ich würde mich davor hüten, der Frau dauernd in den Arsch zu kriechen und wenn ich ne andere Meinung habe dann sage ich das auch aber eben in einer Weise die nicht sofort in einem Handgemenge und Blauen Augen mündet, das ist der große Unterschied!
Man(n) ist eben ein gelassener Zeitgenosse, ruhig und bedacht, doch weitab davon ausschließlich kalkulierend zu sein, man legt eine freundliche Verhaltensweise an den Tag, weil man auch einfach von sich aus glücklich ist. Es sind die Männer die sich auch an den kleinen Dingen des Lebens erfreuen können und sich durch sich selbst definieren und nicht dadurch das man der größte Stecher ist, der der Frau auch gerne mal eine runterhaut, weil sie nicht spurt um sich damit zu brüsten.
Man(n) ist dann auch eher jemand der gern redet und zuhört und auf die Frau eingeht und nicht nur brüllt "Scheiß egal, jetzt hol mir nen Bier schlampe!"
Aber offensichtlich scheint ihr das ja zu mögen, wenn man euch so behandelt^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Selor

/sign


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

hm, muss sagen, ich kenn keine frau, die das mit macht
aber zwischen nett, und nett, gibts auch wieder unterschiede, stimmt schon


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Ich krieg genug zu hören, man kommt gerne zu mir und leiert mir vor wie schlecht und böse er doch wieder war und und und besonders immer mit dem Zusatz "Wäre er doch nur ein bisschen mehr wie du" xD

Und wie gesagt, ihr solltet einfach mal eure äußerst verzerrten Bilder eines "Arschlochs" und eines "Netten, freundlichen Mannes" grundlegend korrigieren und der Realität anpassen, dann läufts auch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

der typische beste freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Ja... leider wurde ich in diese Schublade geschoben und wenn man da einmal drin ist, ists vorbei!


----------



## shadow24 (3. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Geschichte erstmal auf den Threadersteller und sein Alter "gemünzt", trotzdem solltest du nicht verkennen, dass man auch ab 30 mit der Wahrheit immer am besten fährt.
> 
> Welche Mechansimen meinst du? Das man seine Vorteile etwas mehr "hervorhebt" und seine Schwächen erstmal "aussenvor" läßt?
> 
> ...


nein,man soll immer bei der Wahrheit bleiben,ansonsten verrät man eh schon das was man vorgibt zu tun:zu lieben...Liebe ist immer auch Wahrheit...da hast du mich falsch verstanden...
ich meine nur der text gilt grösstenteils für Jugendliche,denn ab einem gewissen Alter(aber auch bei Teens)sind nicht nur die "coolen" Typen angesagt,mit denen man "was erlebt",sondern auch die charmanten,etwas schüchtern wirkenden,haben durchaus ihre Chancen,denn wenn erst mal die biologische Uhr der Frau tickt,schaut sie schon ob jemand zuverlässig ist und nicht ein macho,der mit der erstbessten sexy Frau durchbrennt...
klar zählt auch das Geld,aber das zeigt der Frau das er eine Familie ernähren kann.es gibt die natürlich auch die Frau,die NUR aufs Geld schaut,aber so eine ist sowieso ein anderes Thema...
es gibt ja auch viele ruhige,gutaussehende,schüchterne Mädchen/Frauen,die durchaus Gleichgesinnte suchen und nicht nur auf ein One-Night-Stand aus sind....
natürlich gebe ich zu das viele Frauen auch auf männliche Alphatierchen stehen,da diese die erotische Seite der frau ansprechen,aber für etwas dauerhaftes,und davon geh ich mal aus geht es hier auch in diesem thread,zählen durchaus auch andere Talente,als nur cooles auftreten...
ich hab jedenfalls auch ruhige Freunde,die wirklich schöne Frauen erobern konnten und mittlerweile mit diesen Familien gegründet haben.auch ich selbst zähl mich zu den Glückspilzen,der mittlerweile auf Frau und Kind mit Stolz schaut und ich kann von mir behaupten das ich auch nicht mit Machoallüren meine Frau rumbekommen hätte...


----------



## Scrätcher (3. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Fullquote



Ja ich geb dir recht! Aber sinn meines Textes war ja nicht zu sagen "Sei ein Arschloch oder markier den coolen Typen!" Sondern das man sich auch als schüchterner Typ einfach mal getrauen sollte ein Mädel anzusprechen. Und nicht nur zuhören sondern wirklich reden.

Ein schüchterner Typ muß halt tatsächlich ein wenig aus sich rauskommen und sollte nicht gleich sein gesamtes Weltbild auf sie einschießen. 

Es ist halt immer schwer zu erklären, weil "die perfekte Anleitung" die gibt es einfach nicht.

Nur das man bei der Wahrheit und bei sich selbst bleiben sollte, das ist der garant für eine längere Beziehung!


----------



## Macterion (3. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,man soll immer bei der Wahrheit bleiben,ansonsten verrät man eh schon das was man vorgibt zu tun:zu lieben...Liebe ist immer auch Wahrheit...da hast du mich falsch verstanden...
> ich meine nur der text gilt grösstenteils für Jugendliche,denn ab einem gewissen Alter(aber auch bei Teens)sind nicht nur die "coolen" Typen angesagt,mit denen man "was erlebt",sondern auch die charmanten,etwas schüchtern wirkenden,haben durchaus ihre Chancen,denn wenn erst mal die biologische Uhr der Frau tickt,schaut sie schon ob jemand zuverlässig ist und nicht ein macho,der mit der erstbessten sexy Frau durchbrennt...
> klar zählt auch das Geld,aber das zeigt der Frau das er eine Familie ernähren kann.es gibt die natürlich auch die Frau,die NUR aufs Geld schaut,aber so eine ist sowieso ein anderes Thema...
> es gibt ja auch viele ruhige,gutaussehende,schüchterne Mädchen/Frauen,die durchaus Gleichgesinnte suchen und nicht nur auf ein One-Night-Stand aus sind....
> ...







Seh ich 1:1 genauso


----------



## marsv (3. April 2009)

achja wie schön. es ist frühling.

zum thema: ja diese beste freund nummer kann echt grausam sein. aber der einzige der dir da helfen kann bist du selbst. (ich befürchte aber keiner)


----------



## Macterion (3. April 2009)

Problem wenn es sich jetzt wirklich zur besten Freunde Nummer wird...dann such ich mir echt neue Freunde...weil ich seh sie an sich jeden Tag...weil ihr Freunde auch meine Freunde sind usw.
Und der Frust usw. mich einfach niederdrücken würde.....
Aber mal gucken ich habe ihr was geschrieben ..da sie heute und morgen bei ihre Tante ist....(rubin Hochzeit oder so ...oder doch oma kA mehr)
Mal gucken was back kommt und je nachdem entscheide ich


----------



## Macterion (3. April 2009)

Hab eine Antwort von ihr......

du ich liebe dich zwar aber ich bin schon so vertieft in die abf lienie....ganz ehrlich es ist meine schuld!...ich habe alles kaputt gemacht und es tut mir wirklich leid!...ich will das noch am sonntag ausprobieren!!...ehrlich vil wird das doch anders als ich dachte!!...und ich liebe dich!!!....glaub mir und es tut mir sehr leid was ich in letzter zeit mache mit dem komisch benemen!!...es tut mir leid es ist alles meine schuld!!!....
es kommt vil aber auch davon das ich 5 oder 6 monate krankhaft in dich verliebt war..!!! wirklich krankhaft und das tut auch weh!... 

aber das mit sonntag das bleibt noch!!!!!!


----------



## Macterion (3. April 2009)

danach die Antwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..  ich liebe dich auch..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

warum 3posts?????

egal

naja probiers am Sonntag wenns was wird GZ wenn nicht shice drauf

bei krankhaft verliebt würd ich aufpassen das is echt böse sowas endet dann gern mal mit telefonterror etc wenn das eintreten sollte PM ich hatte das schon XD


----------



## Macterion (4. April 2009)

Ich denke es wird was.....da ich weiß was die ganze Zeit falsch lief :/
Ich hab sie gefragt , was sie stört und da haben sich genau die dinge bestätigt...nun sonntag gucken ...da alles anders machen und dann schaukel ich das Pferd schon *hoffe ich*


----------



## Night falls (4. April 2009)

Wow, dieses Mädchen lügt wie gedruckt... Schreib sie einfach ab - des erspart dir weitere Enttäuschungen.


----------



## Macterion (4. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wow, dieses Mädchen lügt wie gedruckt... Schreib sie einfach ab - des erspart dir weitere Enttäuschungen.




Diggah , weißte was das Problem ist...ich würde dir recht geben..würde ich es selber net wissen...ich hab einige Sache hier nicht erwähnt ...die aber daran schuld sind..ich sag euch Montag bescheid ob es geklappt hat..


----------



## Konov (4. April 2009)

Meine These is ja immer noch, dass sie einfach zu jung is, um alles richtig einschätzen zu können.
Mit 16 wissen die Meisten einfach nicht, was sie wollen. Logisch, mit 16 ist man noch fast Kind... das vergessen die meisten gerne ^^

Viel Glück für Sonntag


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2009)

Ich finde es wirklich interessant, wie hier von Männern darüber diskutiert wird, was Frauen wirklich wollen. ^___^

Es ist doch generell immer das gleiche Problem, ganz egal von welchem Geschlecht wir sprechen. Wenn jemand schüchtern ist und unsicher in der Ecke steht, dann ist er weniger interessant für das andere Geschlecht. Und das Frauen sich nur für Machos interessieren, die sich nicht um sie kümmern und wie den letzten Dreck behandeln, würde ich so nicht sagen. Es ist nur so, dass viele Frauen in einem Partner jemanden suchen, der innerhalb der Beziehung die Führung übernimmt und sie beschützen kann. Das ist halt ein Überbleibsel von unseren Vorfahren, die noch in Höhlen gelebt haben. Damals hat das Weiblichen die Jungen behütet und das Männchen hat die Familie beschützt. Allerdings muss ein Mann nicht automatisch ein Macho sein, um diese Erwartungen erfüllen zu können. Man darf sich nur nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen. Charme und Verständnis, aber auch Selbstbewusstsein und Durchsetzungsvermögen müssen nicht im Gegensatz zueinander stehen. Es ist doch andersherum genau so. Hier wird sich darüber aufgeregt, dass Frauen nur auf Machos stehen, aber welcher Mann interessiert sich für das niedliche, schüchterne Mädchen, dass immer etwas im Abseits steht? Alles stürzt sich auf die Mädels, die volltrunken und im kurzen Rock durch die Gegend stürzen. Das ist auch eine Frage des Alters. Ein 18-jähriger sucht sich keine Frau, die ihm ein behütetes Zuhause geben kann, weil Männer eben nicht diese Art von innerer Uhr haben, wie Frauen. Mädchen in diesem Alter geht es ähnlich. Der Freund muss gut aussehen, ein dickes Auto haben und sich selbstsicher geben, damit sie vor ihren Freundinnen angeben können. Werte wie Verständnis, Vertrauen und Treue sind in diesem Alter einfach noch nicht so wichtig, wie vielleicht mit Ende 20. Einige meiner Freundinnen, die mittlerweile verlobt sind, haben früher auch nur darauf geachtet, sich einen möglichst feschen Typen rauszupicken. Mit dem Alter kam dann die Erkenntnis, dass für eine dauerhafte Beziehung andere Dinge wichtig sind. Aber sowas kann man nicht von einem Jugendlichen von 16 oder 17 Jahren erwarten. 

Und was das Problem mit dem "Du bist nur ein guter Freund" betrifft, so geht das ja nicht nur Männern so, die sich diese Aussage von Frauen anhören dürfen. Ich habe mit 15, 16 Jahren auch oft das gleiche Problem gehabt. Wenn man sich als junges Mädchen für PC-Spiele und Fußball interessiert und sich lieber mit Jungs abgibt, als mit zickigen Mädels, dann wird man schnell in diese Schublade gesteckt. Man muss lernen, seinem Gegenüber frühzeitig zu vermitteln, was man von ihm oder ihr erwartet. Wenn man den Kummerkasten und den Tröster spielt, dann wird man nie mehr sein, als ein guter Freund.


----------



## Macterion (4. April 2009)

Deanne hast ne pN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (4. April 2009)

Uhh.. ich weiss noch wie das bei meiner ersten Freundin war.. ich war auch total verkrampft, war ungeküsst und so..
Aber darum hat sie sich dann gekümmert und mir gezeigt wo der Hase lang läuft.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DVD Abend finde ich auch nicht so toll, macht lieber etwas anderes..
Lad sie ein, frag sie ob ihr ne runde spazieren gehen wollt und red einfach lieb mit ihr..
Mal ein kompliment, aber nicht zuviele.. Frauen wissen was sie Wert sind, Männer leider nicht so oft..
Also mach dich locker, bissel spazieren gehen.. oder auf ner Wiese picknicken.. und dann mal nen Kuss mit Gefühl..


Das wichtigste ist das du dich selbst nicht verrückt machst, du darfst davor nicht schon denken *oh nein das verhau ich wieder*
oder *ahh wie soll ich das nun machen?!*
Einfach locker und mit Gefühl.. du machst das schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Glück.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (4. April 2009)

Jo thx ..morgen bin ich ohne Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Zu Deanne. ich hoffe du sprichst in deinem Beitrag allgemein über Jungs und Mädels und meinst nicht alle. Denn es gibt auch in diesem Alter immer wieder Ausnahmen, die schon frühzeitig erkennen, auf was es ankommt.

Wie ich zum Beispiel. Ich selber will eine Frau, mit der man über alles reden kann, man aber nicht in eine Schublade gesteckt wird. Mit der man spass habn kann, mit der man auch rumknutschen kann, wenn man will. Mit der man seine tiefsten Gefühle und Geheimnisse teilen kann, die ich beschützen und unterstützen kann wenns ihr schlecht geht, die mich unterstützt und beschützt, wenns mir schlecht geht und mit der man das ganze Leben durchstehen kann, ohne je an den Band zwischen ihnen zu zweifeln.
Ich denke, dass sind hohe Anforgerungen, aber in ein anderes Mädchen, könnte ich mich nicht verlieben.

Ps: Natürlich habe ich auch Gefallen an Brüste und nen tollen Po, aber dass sind Nebensächlichkeiten, wenn das Mädchen ihr Herz am richtigen Fleck hat.


----------



## Konov (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zu Deanne. ich hoffe du sprichst in deinem Beitrag allgemein über Jungs und Mädels und meinst nicht alle. Denn es gibt auch in diesem Alter immer wieder Ausnahmen, die schon frühzeitig erkennen, auf was es ankommt.
> 
> Wie ich zum Beispiel. Ich selber will eine Frau, mit der man über alles reden kann, man aber nicht in eine Schublade gesteckt wird. Mit der man spass habn kann, mit der man auch rumknutschen kann, wenn man will. Mit der man seine tiefsten Gefühle und Geheimnisse teilen kann, die ich beschützen und unterstützen kann wenns ihr schlecht geht, die mich unterstützt und beschützt, wenns mir schlecht geht und mit der man das ganze Leben durchstehen kann, ohne je an den Band zwischen ihnen zu zweifeln.
> Ich denke, dass sind hohe Anforgerungen, aber in ein anderes Mädchen, könnte ich mich nicht verlieben.
> ...



Sehr weise Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zu Deanne. ich hoffe du sprichst in deinem Beitrag allgemein über Jungs und Mädels und meinst nicht alle. Denn es gibt auch in diesem Alter immer wieder Ausnahmen, die schon frühzeitig erkennen, auf was es ankommt.
> 
> Wie ich zum Beispiel. Ich selber will eine Frau, mit der man über alles reden kann, man aber nicht in eine Schublade gesteckt wird. Mit der man spass habn kann, mit der man auch rumknutschen kann, wenn man will. Mit der man seine tiefsten Gefühle und Geheimnisse teilen kann, die ich beschützen und unterstützen kann wenns ihr schlecht geht, die mich unterstützt und beschützt, wenns mir schlecht geht und mit der man das ganze Leben durchstehen kann, ohne je an den Band zwischen ihnen zu zweifeln.
> Ich denke, dass sind hohe Anforgerungen, aber in ein anderes Mädchen, könnte ich mich nicht verlieben.
> ...


du redest hier von der perfekten frau und perfektion gibt es nicht


... doch perfektion gibt es nicht


----------



## Konov (4. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du redest hier von der perfekten frau und perfektion gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> ... doch perfektion gibt es nicht



Naja, sooo perfekt ist das nun auch nicht. Eigentlich sind das sehr theoretische Werte die er da aufzählt, die durchaus in einer fundierten Liebe vorhanden sein können.


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zu Deanne. ich hoffe du sprichst in deinem Beitrag allgemein über Jungs und Mädels und meinst nicht alle. Denn es gibt auch in diesem Alter immer wieder Ausnahmen, die schon frühzeitig erkennen, auf was es ankommt.
> 
> Wie ich zum Beispiel. Ich selber will eine Frau, mit der man über alles reden kann, man aber nicht in eine Schublade gesteckt wird. Mit der man spass habn kann, mit der man auch rumknutschen kann, wenn man will. Mit der man seine tiefsten Gefühle und Geheimnisse teilen kann, die ich beschützen und unterstützen kann wenns ihr schlecht geht, die mich unterstützt und beschützt, wenns mir schlecht geht und mit der man das ganze Leben durchstehen kann, ohne je an den Band zwischen ihnen zu zweifeln.
> Ich denke, dass sind hohe Anforgerungen, aber in ein anderes Mädchen, könnte ich mich nicht verlieben.
> ...



Nope, ich verallgemeinere mit meiner Aussage nicht. Allerdings hatten wir einige Seiten vorher schon das Problem, dass man von einzelnen Außnahmen auch nicht auf die Allgemeinheit schliessen kann. Ich war bspw. mit 16 auch schon geistig relativ reif, aber deshalb darf ich das von anderen in dem Alter nicht erwarten.

Und was deine Anforderungen betrifft, so denke ich, dass man mit der Zeit lernen muss, Abstriche zu machen. Jeder Mensch hat eine ideale Vorstellung von dem Partner, mit dem er sein Leben verbringen will. Aber es wird selten passieren, dass man dieser Art von Mensch dann auch im wirklichen Leben begegnet. Wer bereits umfangreiche Erfahrungen mit Beziehungen gemacht hat, wird wissen, dass selbst die tollste Frau oder der netteste Kerl Macken hat. Manche Frauen, die toll aussehen, sind schrecklich arrogant und der Traummann, der auf den ersten Blick so gelassen und locker gewirkt hat, entpuppt sich am Ende als Couchpotato. Es gibt keinen perfekten Partner. Es gibt Frauen, die unglaublich hübsch sind, super kochen, sich mit Fussball auskennen und einem beim zocken in den Schatten stellen, aber trotzdem keine Traumfrau sind. Und es gibt veständnisvolle, liebevolle Männer, mit Waschbrettbauch und einem Herz für Kinder, die auch irgendeine Leiche im Keller haben. Man kann sich keinen Partner backen und in einer Zeit, in der jede 2. Ehe geschieden wird, sollte man wissen, dass es keine perfekte Beziehung gibt. Es wird immer mal Streit und Tränen geben. Du sagtest ja, dass du beziehungstechnisch noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen hast, aber genau diese sind meiner Meinung nach wichtig, damit man die wirklichen Werte einer Partnerschaft schätzen lernt. Mit der Zeit wirst auch du den Glauben an die perfekte Partnerschaft verlieren. Und das ist nicht mal wirklich schlimm, denn diese Erkenntnis ermöglicht es einem, mit den Macken und schlechten Seiten des anderen offener umzugehen. Wenn man sein Leben lang auf den Prinz bzw. die Prinzessin auf dem weißen Pferd wartet, dann übersieht man vielleicht, dass man auch mit einem einfachen Bauern glücklich werden kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nope, ich verallgemeinere mit meiner Aussage nicht. Allerdings hatten wir einige Seiten vorher schon das Problem, dass man von einzelnen Außnahmen auch nicht auf die Allgemeinheit schliessen kann. Ich war bspw. mit 16 auch schon geistig relativ reif, aber deshalb darf ich das von anderen in dem Alter nicht erwarten.
> 
> Und was deine Anforderungen betrifft, so denke ich, dass man mit der Zeit lernen muss, Abstriche zu machen. Jeder Mensch hat eine ideale Vorstellung von dem Partner, mit dem er sein Leben verbringen will. Aber es wird selten passieren, dass man dieser Art von Mensch dann auch im wirklichen Leben begegnet. Wer bereits umfangreiche Erfahrungen mit Beziehungen gemacht hat, wird wissen, dass selbst die tollste Frau oder der netteste Kerl Macken hat. Manche Frauen, die toll aussehen, sind schrecklich arrogant und der Traummann, der auf den ersten Blick so gelassen und locker gewirkt hat, entpuppt sich am Ende als Couchpotato. Es gibt keinen perfekten Partner. Es gibt Frauen, die unglaublich hübsch sind, super kochen, sich mit Fussball auskennen und einem beim zocken in den Schatten stellen, aber trotzdem keine Traumfrau sind. Und es gibt veständnisvolle, liebevolle Männer, mit Waschbrettbauch und einem Herz für Kinder, die auch irgendeine Leiche im Keller haben. Man kann sich keinen Partner backen und in einer Zeit, in der jede 2. Ehe geschieden wird, sollte man wissen, dass es keine perfekte Beziehung gibt. Es wird immer Streit und Tränen geben - selbst in einer ach-so-harmonischen Beziehung. Du sagtest ja, dass du beziehungstechnisch noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen hast, aber glaube mir, mit der Zeit wirst auch du den Glauben an die perfekte Partnerschaft verlieren. Und das ist nicht mal wirklich schlimm, denn diese Erkenntnis ermöglicht es einem, mit den Macken und schlechten Seiten des anderen offener umzugehen.


macken haben kann auch schön sein

Stichwort: Wir ergänzen uns ganz hervorragend


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ich wünsche mir KEINE perfekte Frau, falls ich das ausgedrückt habe, tut's mir leid^^

Denn wer einen perfekten Partner will, muss damit rechnen, selber perfekt sein zu müssen, um dem partner gerecht zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich werde einfach warten und die Augen offen halten. Wenn ich die Richtige treffe, wird es mein Herz mir schon mitteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. April 2009)

Nur ma so aber was bedeutet dieses 18/16=?!? (seite 1) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nur ma so aber was bedeutet dieses 18/16=?!? (seite 1)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das alter von IHM und IHR


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Also kurz und knapp..klappte alles...und in den moment wo es richtig zu Sache ging mit Kuss und so ...genau in dem moment klingelt handy und sie musste los..ist was zuhause passiert...ich hätte so kotzen können wieviel pech habe ich bitte -.-?
Aber nun machen wir Dienstag in ruhe weiter meinte sie ^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

War das denn so wichtig, dass sie unbedingt los musste?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Naja... könnte auch der alte "Freundin ruft an und holt mich da raus" Trick sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den durfte ich auch öfters miterleben...


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja... könnte auch der alte "Freundin ruft an und holt mich da raus" Trick sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD Ich dachte den gibts nur im Film^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> xD Ich dachte den gibts nur im Film^^



DAS dachte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal kam es recht schnell raus, ihre Freundin rief sie dann an und sie erzählte, dass irgendwas wichtiges passiert sei und sie sofort weg müsste... dumm nur, das ich den Freund ihrer Freundin gut kannte und der sich 2 Tage später bei mir beschwert hat das seine Freundin so spät (da wo ich sie gedatet hatte) mit, der Dame mit der ich verabdredet war so lange telefoniert hat, konnten es wohl nicht sein lassen, nach dem Notfall anruf aufzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben's dann auch zugegeben, nachdem sie damit konfrontiert wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so schwer ist der ja nicht... man macht ne Uhrzeit aus, wann angerufen wird und zögert dann alles "wichtige" bis kurz davor hinaus...


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das jmnd in nen Zeitraum von 2 stunden ende der 2. stunde anruft ^^ ,,
Ich hatte halt erst mit ihr gebabbelt was sie so gemacht hatmehr oder weniger ihr meine echt Seite gezeigt und  jo lief ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem war es keine Freundin sondern ihr strenger vater..mit dem ich übrigends gut kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt ich sage euch wie es Dienstag war.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Hast du mit ihm am Telefon gesprochen oder hat sie dir nur gesagt es sei ihr Vater?

Und wie gesagt, der Trick ist sehr einfach...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hast du mit ihm am Telefon gesprochen oder hat sie dir nur gesagt es sei ihr Vater?
> 
> Und wie gesagt, der Trick ist sehr einfach...


die llluminaten haben angerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne stimmt der trick is wirklich simpel er is iim grunde auch recht leicht zu beweisen aber die beweise zu kriegen ist halt immer das problem


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. April 2009)

Ich kann dir nur eins raten:
Wenn du sie wirklich liebst, setze nicht alles daran, sie zu hundert % von dir zu überzeugen. Wenn du eine Weile brauchst, bis du locker bist, ist das ganz normal. Am Besten küssen immer noch fröhliche und entspannte Menschen, daher ist es nur verständlich, dass du das nicht kannst, da du bei ihr zu aufgeregt bist. So etwas ist eine Sache der Gewohnheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. April 2009)

Sry Doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hast du mit ihm am Telefon gesprochen oder hat sie dir nur gesagt es sei ihr Vater?
> 
> Und wie gesagt, der Trick ist sehr einfach...



Diggah sie saß neben mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw lag neben mir im Bett ^^ die Stimme konnte ich klar und deutlich hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Diggah sie saß neben mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


im Bett, ok du bist weiter als wir alle dachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleiner spaß)


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> im Bett, ok du bist weiter als wir alle dachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Avatar mag ich , habe gerade nen Pullover von In Flames an (die band)


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Dein Avatar mag ich , habe gerade nen Pullover von In Flames an (die band)


die sympathie wächst und wächst

edit: ja den hab ich neu zur feier meiner 5000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *sektkorken knallen lass woohoooo das geht heut den ganzen abend so*
edit2: zurück zum thema


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Macterion du hast aber auchn pech mim anruf, aber wenn se mit dir dienstags wieder was ausgemacht hat dann wirds ja recht gut gelaufen sein ... warste verkrampft oder gings dismal gut ?

<< sitzt mim Disturbed T-Shirt vorm PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Macterion du hast aber auchn pech mim anruf, aber wenn se mit dir dienstags wieder was ausgemacht hat dann wirds ja recht gut gelaufen sein ... warste verkrampft oder gings dismal gut ?
> 
> << sitzt mim Disturbed T-Shirt vorm PC
> 
> ...


 
Trozdem verkrampft sie saß erst im Bett und ich wusste erst net wie ich sie runter kriege xD aber habe ich hinbekommen und genau dann passiert der ganze scheiß mitn telefon


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

mannoman

muddu dir abgewöhnen dieses verkrampft sein, musst dir in solchen momenten einfach total bewusst sein das verkrampft sein alles versaut und mit locker bleiben alles in ordnung is ^^

lg


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Wir sind Freitag gemeinsam auf ne Party zu10 oder so und alles nurMädels..ich einziger Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muahhahahhahahaha
^^
Sie meinte so zu mir..ich penn dann da ...und dann im großen Ton oder woanders.....ich frag sie morgen mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Das sagt sich so leicht, dass er nicht verkrampft sein soll, aber in der Praxis sieht das alles wieder ganz anders aus...


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Das sagt sich so leicht, dass er nicht verkrampft sein soll, aber in der Praxis sieht das alles wieder ganz anders aus...



Ganz genau ... hab mir auch eingeredet Junge kriegst du nun den Arsch net hoch wars das...und dann sitzt man trozdem noch da..was machst du nu wie wird sie reagieren usw.
Gegen ende habe ich es geschafft und dann kommt das fucking Handy aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Sie meinte auch ...sie kennt eigentlich nur die andere seite von mir...weswegen wir nur beste Freunde sein wollten ..aber mittlerweile richte ich die bahn ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Ganz genau ... hab mir auch eingeredet Junge kriegst du nun den Arsch net hoch wars das...und dann sitzt man trozdem noch da..was machst du nu wie wird sie reagieren usw.
> Gegen ende habe ich es geschafft und dann kommt das fucking Handy aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Sie meinte auch ...sie kennt eigentlich nur die andere seite von mir...weswegen wir nur beste Freunde sein wollten ..aber mittlerweile richte ich die bahn ^^


net denken, HANDELN ... wennde nix tust is es immer schlimmer als wenn du was falsch machst
denkst ja au ned beim autofahren nach ob du bei dem fußgänger jetzt halten sollst, vll fährt dir der hinter dir ja drauf usw.

Bei frauen is es immer ein Risiko, du kannst nicht nur nach dem richtigen weg suchen, man muss immer das risiko eingehen ob ihr zb. der witz gefällt oder nid, naja würd nur bei ner blondiene keine blondinenwitze machen ^^
ich mein ned nur bei frauen nein das ganze leben, das is das problem der schüchternen, man soll nich über konsequenzen nachdenken, so gehts immer nach hinten los. ich bin ja au eher der mensch der plant und flieg innerlich immer fast um wenn irgendwie nen kumpel anruft und mit mir sofort auf ne party will ode so, aber da muss man durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man alle konsequenzen wüsste usw. wo bleibt dir überraschung und wo bleibt der spaß ?

hab da immer so en guddes beispiel, wenn du n mädel einfach zu knutscht haddu auch ne 50/50 chance obs ihr gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär zwar ne blöde idee sowas zu machen aber naja ^^

lg


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> net denken, HANDELN ... wennde nix tust is es immer schlimmer als wenn du was falsch machst
> denkst ja au ned beim autofahren nach ob du bei dem fußgänger jetzt halten sollst, vll fährt dir der hinter dir ja drauf usw.
> 
> lg




Theorie und Praxis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Jo da stimm ich Mefisthor voll und ganz zu...

Wenn du sagst sie kennt nur die eine Seite von dir, dann sei spontan und zeig ihr dir andere, mach mit ihr etwas was sie nie von dir erwarten würde o.ä

Aber so wie du es schreibst kommt alles schön langsam wieder in die Fugen, nur geh nicht gleich aufs ganze, lass dir / lasst euch zeit...


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Jo da stimm ich Mefisthor voll und ganz zu...
> 
> Wenn du sagst sie kennt nur die eine Seite von dir, dann sei spontan und zeig ihr dir andere, mach mit ihr etwas was sie nie von dir erwarten würde o.ä
> 
> Aber so wie du es schreibst kommt alles schön langsam wieder in die Fugen, nur geh nicht gleich aufs ganze, lass dir / lasst euch zeit...


is wischdisch !

aber trotzdem vergiss die konsequenzen wenn se ned offensichtlich sind ^^

lg


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Jo da stimm ich Mefisthor voll und ganz zu...
> 
> Wenn du sagst sie kennt nur die eine Seite von dir, dann sei spontan und zeig ihr dir andere, mach mit ihr etwas was sie nie von dir erwarten würde o.ä
> 
> Aber so wie du es schreibst kommt alles schön langsam wieder in die Fugen, nur geh nicht gleich aufs ganze, lass dir / lasst euch zeit...



Jo wo ich zu meinem Part kam , ging das handy los ...ich hatte sie gerade im Arm usw.
Und genau da kam das fucking Handy genau daaaaaa Aaaaaaaaaaargh -.-

Weißte...das Problem ist..ich werde zwar in moment häufig von Mädels gefragt ob ich bock aufn DvD Abend hätte usw.
Aber the problem is......ich kann net einfach aufn delete button drücken und ne andere nehmen..ich liebe sie wirklich über alles andere...
Und ich bin keine Person die nur aufs fic*** aus ist...


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Das Leben ist halt kein Spiel =)

Wenn sie dich liebt und du sie auch dann wird sich das alles mit der Zeit ergeben.

Und wollen die anderen Mädls nur was von dir oder nur so Kumpelhaft?
Wie schon erwähnt bei DvD Abenden kommts halt immer drauf an welche Filme^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

wie sagte der assi von nebenan nommal ? "isch fick hald rischtisch gern !"^^

ne aber is schon gud so, mir is au grad so eine begegnet mit der ich mal ne längere beziehung will, aber naja

btw. ich war a ma so richtisch schüchtern xD inner 5ten zb. hat mich ma eine angeredet wegen geldeinsammeln für ausflug oder so und ich bring kein wort raus obwohls eigentlich ne total banale sache is ^^ jetzt bin ich in der 10ten (2te klasse handelsakademie in österreich ^^) und das hab ich mir systematisch abgewohnt, leute immer nach der uhrzeit fragen und mit verkäuferinnen smalltalk betrieben (verkäuferinnen sind seeehr gesprächig ^^)

lg


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> btw. ich war a ma so richtisch schüchtern xD inner 5ten zb. hat mich ma eine angeredet wegen geldeinsammeln für ausflug oder so und ich bring kein wort raus obwohls eigentlich ne total banale sache is ^^ jetzt bin ich in der 10ten (2te klasse handelsakademie in österreich ^^) und das hab ich mir systematisch abgewohnt, leute immer nach der uhrzeit fragen und mit verkäuferinnen smalltalk betrieben (verkäuferinnen sind seeehr gesprächig ^^)
> 
> lg



Tja Verkäufer/innen reden halt nicht viel, und wenn dann mal einer am Tag vorbeikommt dann sprudelt alles aus denen raus ^^

Aber am schüchtern sein an sich ist doch nichts verkehrt... nur wenn es dann so wie in deinem Fall war sollte man echt schon was machen , find ich... aber zum Glück hat sich das bei dir ja gelegt^^

Achja und Macterion:

"Was du liebst, lass frei. Kommt es zurück, gehört es dir - für immer.“
Konfuzius​


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Sie kommt Dienstag nochmal wie ich schrieb und Freitag sind wir auf birthday nur mit Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sind ja so 16 ich 18 und die Freundin von ihr wollte da auchnoch mithelfen ^^ und die anderen Mädels..also es KANN nicht negativ enden ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Macterion des hört sich eher so an als wird das ganz übel Oo

da sind nur mädels, das wird dich wahrscheinlich nur schüchterner machen hab ich das gefühl

achja und die sig is unnötig giga is schon down ^^

lg


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Macterion des hört sich eher so an als wird das ganz übel Oo
> 
> da sind nur mädels, das wird dich wahrscheinlich nur schüchterner machen hab ich das gefühl
> 
> ...


Hey Giga wird es wieder geben als Web Medium ^^ Originale aussage bei Giga united 3 gestern von Stefan Borg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Hey Giga wird es wieder geben als Web Medium ^^ Originale aussage bei Giga united 3 gestern von Stefan Borg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


giga kommt wieder -.- lasst die toten doch mal begraben 

das mit dem mädelz bday is ne blöde idee

kennst du den spruch

viele köche verderben den brei​
genau so wirds laufen


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke nicht
hey mir wurde auch gesagt es würde nichts bewirken wenn sie die aller beste freund nummer intus hat..läuft aber auch in moment andersrumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hier....ich denke es klappt ^^ 
Wenn es net schon dienstag klappt


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Macterion schrieb:


> Theorie und Praxis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lg


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lg




hmm gegen ende ...lief es ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
I know was ich nun alles machen darf/kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (eigentlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

bei der Party... bleib nüchtern, egal was passiert O.o BLEIB NÜCHTERN !...wenns Alk gibt.

Denn Betrunkene können dazu geleitet werden, Sachen zu tun, die sie später bereuhen werden. Und dann is die Freundin schneller weg als du, "Bajuschkabaju" Sagen kannst...

Mein Vater is betrunken Motorrad gefahren.
Er is in Fluss gefahren, fast ertrunken, wurde von nem bauern am Flussufer gefunden und jezz hat er nur noch ein Bein.
Danach hat er meinem Mutter im Krankenhaus kennengelernt (Rehabilitationsklinik). Tja^^der Rest könnt ihr euch denken^^Jezz gibt es mitch und 5 Geschwister.


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> bei der Party... bleib nüchtern, egal was passiert O.o BLEIB NÜCHTERN !...wenns Alk gibt.
> 
> Denn Betrunkene können dazu geleitet werden, Sachen zu tun, die sie später bereuhen werden. Und dann is die Freundin schneller weg als du, "Bajuschkabaju" Sagen kannst...
> 
> ...


Ich kann wirklich sehr sehr viel Alk ab da wird kein Problem bestehen...ich weiß auch genau worauf du hinaus willst..aber glaub mir ich kann mich echt zusammenreißen..ich werde es net übertreiben aber party ohne alk auch net gut ^^ ....
Außerdem gibt es Wodka on mass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

Lol neue sperre bei youtube so btw?
"Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. Weiter mit nächstem verfügbaren Video"
Jungedschutz übermass oder woot?


Back to topic ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> bei der Party... bleib nüchtern, egal was passiert O.o BLEIB NÜCHTERN !...wenns Alk gibt.
> 
> Denn Betrunkene können dazu geleitet werden, Sachen zu tun, die sie später bereuhen werden. Und dann is die Freundin schneller weg als du, "Bajuschkabaju" Sagen kannst...
> 
> ...


Yeah dein Vadder is cool nach so nem Schlag dann nochmal das leben so zu genießen is klasse respekt an deinen vater



Macterion schrieb:


> Ich kann wirklich sehr sehr viel Alk ab da wird kein Problem bestehen...ich weiß auch genau worauf du hinaus willst..aber glaub mir ich kann mich echt zusammenreißen..ich werde es net übertreiben aber party ohne alk auch net gut ^^ ....
> Außerdem gibt es Wodka on mass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



äh ich vertrag auch ne menge aber du mein  freund BLEIBST VERDAMMT NOCHMAL NÜCHTERN
du hörst dich genau an wie ich
aber ich hab dann auch bissl was getrunken (war schon von anfang an nich tmein tag) und hab mir dann die besten chancen bei so ner richtigen traumfrau (vermutlich wollt ich die im suff eh nur knalln so blöd es klingt) versaut weil ich nicht mehr herr meiner sinne war.

du bleibst nüchtern sonst kommt der hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und haut dir eine rein

btw:

1.du kannst nicht alle deine zähne mit deiner zunge berühren.
2.du bist ein idiot, weil du wahrheit 1 auf die probe gestellt hast.
3.wahrheit 1 ist eine lüge.
4.jetzt lächelst du, weil du ein idiot bist


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Yeah dein Vadder is cool nach so nem Schlag dann nochmal das leben so zu genießen is klasse respekt an deinen vater
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sie wird aber auch ordentlich trinken you know ;D
Und nur Mädels und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I love it baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Sie wird aber auch ordentlich trinken you know ;D
> Und nur Mädels und so
> 
> 
> ...


verabschiede dich schon mal von dem Gedanken einer Beziehung -.-

du kommst hier rein stellst eine ernsthafte frage und wenn wir dir dann einen WIRKLCIH wichtigen Tip geben schlägst du ihn in den wind

GZ du hast den preis idiot des Tages verdient -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Lol neue sperre bei youtube so btw?
> "Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. Weiter mit nächstem verfügbaren Video"
> Jungedschutz übermass oder woot?
> 
> ...



Jugendschutz und bei manchen musikvideos wegen musikrechten

lg


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verabschiede dich schon mal von dem Gedanken einer Beziehung -.-


So war es nochnetmal gemeint , ich weiß was du nu denkst ...

Ich dachte es so ...SIE ist auch betrunken ^^ .....und ich der einzige Junge you know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Einfacher wird es nicht gehen ^^
Außerdem ich werde was trinken aber noch so das alles passt..ich kenne meine Grenzen echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> So war es nochnetmal gemeint , ich weiß was du nu denkst ...
> 
> Ich dachte es so ...SIE ist auch betrunken ^^ .....und ich der einzige Junge you know
> 
> ...


FAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLL

Frauen + Alkohol = alles andere als leicht

aber diesen Fehler lasse ich dich gerne allein machen nachdem dir die ratschläge ja echt scheißegal sind

ja ich kenne meine grenzen auch aber du kennst deine tagesform erst wenn du sie erreicht hast

OMG was tu ich hier ihc reg mich auf weil ein anderer einen fehler begehen will -.-


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> FAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLL
> 
> Frauen + Alkohol = alles andere als leicht
> 
> ...





Okay r+hr ich kein alk an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Okay r+hr ich kein alk an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nochma so ne geschichte und ich komm persönlich vorbei um dir die flasche übern schädl zu ziehn

ich meins ernst alk ist in diesem fall böse BÖSE!!!!!!! da kann jeder andere sagen waser will

und ich geh jetzt schlafen ich reg mich eh schon wieder total auf ey -.- GRRRRR


----------



## Macterion (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nochma so ne geschichte und ich komm persönlich vorbei um dir die flasche übern schädl zu ziehn
> 
> ich meins ernst alk ist in diesem fall böse BÖSE!!!!!!! da kann jeder andere sagen waser will
> 
> und ich geh jetzt schlafen ich reg mich eh schon wieder total auf ey -.- GRRRRR




Nu sag ich garnichts mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

So eine Party sehe ich für dich als eine Mutprobe an.
-würdest du auf Alkohol verzichten, für deine Liebe deines Lebens?
- Wirst du auch dann noch kühlen Kopf bewahren, wenn sie sturzbetrunken is und es sofort will?
- Was machst du dann? Fahrst du sie nach Hause? Oder schiebst du ne...ihr wisst schon... 

Hier spielt es auch ne Rolle, ob ihre Eltern, dir wirklich das Mädchen überlassen können und du die Situation nicht ausnutzen wirst.
Halte deine Triebe im Zaum und schau, was am besten für sie ist und handle auch so!

Viel Glück Kamerad.


PS: Ich selber hab bis jezz noch nie Bier getrunken und hatte auch selber nie ne Freundin. Aber das spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So eine Party sehe ich für dich als eine Mutprobe an.
> -würdest du auf Alkohol verzichten, für deine Liebe deines Lebens?
> - Wirst du auch dann noch kühlen Kopf bewahren, wenn sie sturzbetrunken is und es sofort will?
> - Was machst du dann? Fahrst du sie nach Hause? Oder schiebst du ne...ihr wisst schon...
> ...





Ich denke mal sie pennt bei mir/oder Freundin .....
Und nein genau so ne Situation hatte ich schonmal ...bloß das ich sie net ausgenutzt habe ..sie aber paar stundne wiederkam heulend ..ich bin warscheinlich schwanger...war sie (nicht in dem fall von der ich jetzt was will) mit nem anderen den sie net kannte nachts um 1 uhr aufs feld gegangen und hatte was mit ihr mit ohne Kondom......und jo....ich hatte sie eigentlich ins bett gebracht und sie war am pennen...EIGENTLICH!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Frauen + Alk + Mögliche Freundin = Die Schlimmste Situation die du dir vorstellen kannst, wenn dir nicht Fortuna höchstpersönlich in den Arsch tritt...


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frauen + Alk + Mögliche Freundin = Die Schlimmste Situation die du dir vorstellen kannst, wenn dir nicht Fortuna höchstpersönlich in den Arsch tritt...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmmmm wie ich 5 flaschen Originalen Wodka mitbringe und selber nichts trinke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Liebe deines Lebens > 5 Flaschen Wodka


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Ich will mal kurz was dazu sagen...
Wenn du wirklich so bist,wie du hier grad vorgibst,frage ich mich ehrlich warum du solche Fragen bzw so ein Problem in ein Forum schreibst,und nicht einfach mit Leuten die du besser kennst besprichst. Hier sind nur leute die du nicht kennst,die können dir sonst was fürn mist erzählen.Und wenn sie wirklich noch ein wenig an ihren Ex hängt .. sorry.. aber dann ist das recht bescheuert.


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Liebe deines Lebens > 5 Flaschen Wodka


That is right ;D

Ich werd (ganz ehrlich) bischchen mit trinken (im sinne von vorglühen) und rest normal trinken


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will mal kurz was dazu sagen...
> Wenn du wirklich so bist,wie du hier grad vorgibst,frage ich mich ehrlich warum du solche Fragen bzw so ein Problem in ein Forum schreibst,und nicht einfach mit Leuten die du besser kennst besprichst. Hier sind nur leute die du nicht kennst,die können dir sonst was fürn mist erzählen.Und wenn sie wirklich noch ein wenig an ihren Ex hängt .. sorry.. aber dann ist das recht bescheuert.



Die Fragen haben sich TEILWEISE geklärt...ich werde die Leute nur auf dem laufenden halten und um Ihre Meinung Fragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Die Fragen haben sich TEILWEISE geklärt...ich werde die Leute nur auf dem laufenden halten und um Ihre Meinung Fragen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür gibt es trotzdem wesentlich bessere Anlaufstellen,wie zb nähere Bekannte,als ein Forum. Die kennen dich besser als wir dich.


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es trotzdem wesentlich bessere Anlaufstellen,wie zb nähere Bekannte,als ein Forum. Die kennen dich besser als wir dich.



Um 0:24 sind meist alle pennen oder noch on Tour you know?


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Schlechtes Argument mit der Uhrzeit Macterion....


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Um 0:24 sind meist alle pennen oder noch on Tour you know?


Du hast den Thread am 1. April gemacht... 
An den Tag hättest du schon deine Frreunde fragen könnnen. Tut mir leid aber das Argument ist mies


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread am 1. April gemacht...
> An den Tag hättest du schon deine Frreunde fragen könnnen. Tut mir leid aber das Argument ist mies




Du Parallel Freunde fragen+andere um sicherer zu sein ist sowas schlimm?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Du Parallel Freunde fragen+andere um sicherer zu sein ist sowas schlimm?


So wie du hier schreibst,scheint es als hättest du nur hier gefragt.
Weil ich glaube deiner Geschichte nicht,so wie das rüberkommt,ist das ein wenig komisch weißt du? Besonders einige deiner Kommentare überschneiden sich...


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie du hier schreibst,scheint es als hättest du nur hier gefragt.
> Weil ich glaube deiner Geschichte nicht,so wie das rüberkommt,ist das ein wenig komisch weißt du? Besonders einige deiner Kommentare überschneiden sich...




Du , das mag sein das DU das denkst...aber warum sollte ich sinnlos in nen Thread schreiben?
Was würde es mir bringen?
0
Vielleicht bischchen aufmerksamkeit ..glaub mir die braucht ich in moment echt net...ich hab in moment andere Sorgen...​


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

Und, wie isses nun gelaufen? Sollte nicht heute das lang angekündigte Date stattfinden?


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Bleibt sachlich Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Macterion: Such dir nicht Razyl als Feind aus. Er besitzt (meiner Meinung nach) viel Wissen und nen super Verstand. Er schätzt jede Situation sachlich und objektiv ab, und schreibt, seine Meing, die Gold wert ist.
Lerne von den Weisen, Macterion, lerne von den Weisen...


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Und, wie isses nun gelaufen? Sollte nicht heute das lang angekündigte Date stattfinden?



Steht 2-3 Seiten vorher meine ich keine Lust es wieder zu schreiben :/


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Du , das mag sein das DU das denkst...aber warum sollte ich sinnlos in nen Thread schreiben?
> Was würde es mir bringen?
> 0
> Vielleicht bischchen aufmerksamkeit ..glaub mir die braucht ich in moment echt net...ich hab in moment andere Sorgen...​


Du hast den Thread am 1. April (was man natürlich nun super auffassen kann...) ... heute ist der 6. april nun...
In den 5 Tagen haben die Leute hier schon eine menge geschrieben,das könnte dirne menge Spaß bisher gemacht haben und du fandest es lustig,also hast du weitergemacht. Aber manches was du hier reinschreibst,kommst verdammt ausgedacht rüber.


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread am 1. April (was man natürlich nun super auffassen kann...) ... heute ist der 6. april nun...
> In den 5 Tagen haben die Leute hier schon eine menge geschrieben,das könnte dirne menge Spaß bisher gemacht haben und du fandest es lustig,also hast du weitergemacht. Aber manches was du hier reinschreibst,kommst verdammt ausgedacht rüber.


Diggah ....du hast den thread gelesen oder?
Ich hatte gesagt ich werde Sonntag berichten was nun Sache ist..wie es weiter läuft und mehr nicht...
Soll ja kein flame dir gegenüber werden oder so ..aber es gibt dennoch einige Leute die es interessiert was nu Sache ist ...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Diggah ....du hast den thread gelesen oder?
> Ich hatte gesagt ich werde Sonntag berichten was nun Sache ist..wie es weiter läuft und mehr nicht...
> Soll ja kein flame dir gegenüber werden oder so ..aber es gibt dennoch einige Leute die es interessiert was nu Sache ist ...


Joa checka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon klar ...
Und ja ich habe den Thread gelesen,und auch deine weiteren Kommentare... aber es kommt verdammt komisch rüber.Und es gibt dennoch einige Leute die naiv genug sind,deine Geschichte zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

....ich glaub der meint mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa checka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Soll ich dir screenshoots schicken von meinem icq verlauf oder was O_0
Du musst es MIR ja nicht glauben..omfg.....


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Soll ich dir screenshoots schicken von meinem icq verlauf oder was O_0
> Du musst es MIR ja nicht glauben..omfg.....


Gerne warum nicht? Wenn du das bringst kann ich dir auch glauben,aber so kommt es rüber das du nen 14/15 Jähriger bist,der mit seinen dollen Hopperkenntnissen sich hiern Scherz erlaubt.


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Hier herr Obama
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1817850/Bewe...u-gimp.jpg.html


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Steht 2-3 Seiten vorher meine ich keine Lust es wieder zu schreiben :/



Gelesen... btw, Alkohol und Frauen is wirklich keine gute Kombination, da kann ich den anderen hier nur beipflichten!


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Gelesen... btw, Alkohol und Frauen is wirklich keine gute Kombination, da kann ich den anderen hier nur beipflichten!




Ja wie gesagt werde net viel trinken


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Jezz werdet hier nicht aggresiv

Razyls Kritik war durchaus gerechtfertig. Jezz haben wir dieses Problem wohl ausser Welt geschafft. 

Macterion: Razyl is durchaus zur Vernunft zu bringen, solange man ihn nicht verarscht. Also nimm seine Kritik nicht zu persöhnlich, denn er hat manchmal mehr Durchblick als alle User zusammen.

Ps: Danke, das dus bewiesen hast


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jezz werdet hier nicht aggresiv
> 
> Razyls Kritik war durchaus gerechtfertig. Jezz haben wir dieses Problem wohl ausser Welt geschafft.
> 
> Macterion: Razyl is durchaus zur Vernunft zu bringen, solange man ihn nicht verarscht. Also nimm seine Kritik nicht zu persöhnlich, denn er hat manchmal mehr Durchblick als alle User zusammen.



Ich merke es wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie du merkst lüg ich nicht oder?


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

btw ..ich sehe wirklich keinen Sinn...sinnlose Threads zu erstellen...in dem Sinne


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Sinnliche Träume^^Gute nacht


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sinnliche Träume^^Gute nacht


Jo dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Hier herr Obama
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1817850/Bewe...u-gimp.jpg.html


Interesannt. Zudem würde ich gerne dir noch sagen,ich bin nicht Obama :>
Aber ein weiterer Punkt der mich grad irritiert: du kennst sie jetzt seit ein paar monate (





> es kommt vil aber auch davon das ich 5 oder 6 monate krankhaft in dich verliebt war..!!! wirklich krankhaft und das tut auch weh!...


 )
und sie wusste bis gestern noch nichtmal wo du wohnst o_O.


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Interesannt. Zudem würde ich gerne dir noch sagen,ich bin nicht Obama :>
> Aber ein weiterer Punkt der mich grad irritiert: du kennst sie jetzt seit ein paar monate ( )
> und sie wusste bis gestern noch nichtmal wo du wohnst o_O.



Weil ich jeden Tag bei ihr bin und sie bisher nur 2x weil mein Zimmer so fucking klein ist vorher hatte ich nen 36m² zimmer und nun so 2,5x5 oder so ...hier steht bett , fernseher pc und stereo anlage..und ihr zimmer is deutlich größer...und ich hasse meine Eltern halt in dem Sinne weil die gleich immer alles wissen wollen you know?
Außerdem kann ich mit ihrem Vater verdammt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Weil ich jeden Tag bei ihr bin und *sie bisher nur 2x weil mein Zimmer so fucking klein ist *vorher hatte ich nen 36m² zimmer und nun so 2,5x5 oder so ...hier steht bett , fernseher pc und stereo anlage..und ihr zimmer is deutlich größer...und ich hasse meine Eltern halt in dem Sinne weil die gleich immer alles wissen wollen you know?
> Außerdem kann ich mit ihrem Vater verdammt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie war also schon 2x bei dir,also sollte sie wissen wo du wohnst...


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie war also schon 2x bei dir,also sollte sie wissen wo du wohnst...


Look @ this my friend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Look @ this my friend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ziemlich vergesslich deine Freundin. Aber ok,das überzeugt ein wenig...


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Mein Haus kann man ehrlich net verfehlen ohne Witz... wir haben eine ganze Dachseite voller Solarzellen...
als einziges Haus in der Straße..
kA warum die wollte das ich draußen stehe...


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ziemlich vergesslich deine Freundin. Aber ok,das überzeugt ein wenig...




Also gleich nehm ich das Telefonat noch auf ey xD
Ne Spaß bei Seite..ich halte echt nichts von sinnlosen Threads wie gesagt Razyl du weißt was ich dir als Antwort gegeben habe...
Ist keine Lüge was ich bisher schrieb.

Lg Matze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

trotzdem der beweise ist mein verdacht auf nen troll nicht aus der welt geschaft aber den hab ich eh immer,

benji alter schwede wenn man sich die letzten 2 seiten am stück durchliest möchte man bei deinen posts echt schleimscheisser schrein, ich meins nicht negativ aber das liest sich so schmierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja glück auf bei deiner freundin (fastfreundin)


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

So ihr Off-Topic-Schreiber... ab ins OffTopic mit euch...
weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Thema hier schon geklärt wurde.. naja egal... hier für die Allgemeinheit mein Betrag der schon als PM rausging - vllt hilfts ja noch anderen ^^

Hey =)
Hab deinen Theard gelesen und hoffe, dass das kein Aprilscherz war/ist - hab kein bock die ganzen 11 Seiten durchzulesen und als kleine zärtliche Nira im Spam unterzugehen ^.-

Ich kenn euch beide nicht und kanns daher sogut wie garnicht einschätzen genauso wie alle anderen, die meinen es doch zu können. Es gibt keine "allgemeine Formel" oder Ausdrücke der Liebe zum zeigen oder der gleichen.

Es ist einfach nur wichtig wirklich du selbst zu sein - egal ob es ihr gefällt oder nicht.
Verstellst du dich, kommt das irgendwann in den Jahren hoch und alles geht kaputt - es trifft dich nur noch schwerer als beim Anfang - halt dir das immer vor Augen.
Von daher ist es auch vollkommen egal was du machst.
Du brauchst keine Angst haben, irgendwas falsch zu machen - zumal ich denke, dass du ihre Grenzen kennst.

Bzgl dem Satz "zZ nicht mehr als nurn guter Freund" siehts schon schlecht für dich aus.
Wenn ich jemanden als Freund bezeichne heißt das, dass ich beziehungsmäßig nichts von ihm will.
Was aber auch kein Grund ist, die Hoffnung aufzugeben - meist sind dies nur Vorurteile, die dich zum Freund machen.
Vorurteile "zurück zusetzen" ist wahrbekanntlich sehr schwer - wo viele dann auch sagen, dass du dir gleich ne andere suchen sollst.
Im Grunde kommt es nur auf deine Charakterstärke an, wie stark dein Wille ist etwas zu verändern - dich zu verändern oder dichso zu schätzen, wie du bist.
Frauen (ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden, aber ich bin sicher es ist fast gleich) mögen es, wenn sie sehen, dass man an sich selbst arbeitet - sprich zum Beispiel bemüht ist den Bierbauch wegzubekommen.
Schüchternheit ist zZ auch ziemlich begeehrt. ^^
Aber nicht wenn man sich kennt, wo wir beim küssen währen.

Eine allgemeine Formel gibts auch hier leider nicht...

Was denkst du/fühlst du beim Küssen?
Macht es dir Spaß?
Merkst du, dass sie nicht will?

Aber was ich sagen kann:
Küssen soll nicht einfach so geschehen, weil man grad denkt, dass es jetzt grad passt.
Mit ein paar Tagen bekommt man einfach das Bedürfnis seinen Lebensgefährten zu küssen - frag nicht wieso, es kommt einfach und ist ganz stark - genauso vergeht es auch wieder.
Und wenn du das Gefühl hast, bist du meistens auch schon "so geil", dass du nicht mehr nachdenkst.
Denken beim leidenschaftlichen Küssen ist echt der größte Fehler den man machen kann.
Der Partner merkt es, egal wie gut du schauspielern kannst.
Denn sobald man denkt sind die Zungenbewegungen kontrolliert und nicht mehr so gescheidig.

Und da ist bestimmt das Problem bei dir.

Das mit dem Angespannt sein ist aber normal, jedoch nicht, wenn du sie liebst und sie dich auch.
Da hast du keinen Grund mehr in irgendeiner Weise angespannt zu sein, weil du weist (glaubst wäre hier der richtige Ausdruck, passt aber nicht), dass diese Person, die du liebst, die dich liebt für dich da ist - was auch immer du ausgefressen hast.
Allerdings glaube ich sehr stark, dass dieser Punkt, wo man selbst umschaltet auf "offener sein" erst beim Küssen überschritten wird - wenn es wirklich leidenschaftlich ist versteht sich.


Ich weiß nicht wie ihr küsst, aber es gibt auch beim Küssen diverse Stellungen...
Eine Frauen zum Beispiel stehen darauf an die Wand gedrückt zu werden beim küssen, andere auf hochheben, andere auf feste Umarmungen, andere auf Streicheleinheiten...
probiers einfach aus - kannst da nichts falsch machen und wenn du merkst, es gefällt ihr nicht machst du halt was anderes.

Aber wie gesagt:
Nie gezwungen!


Soweit ist das ein kurzer Teil meiner Erfahrung aus meiner fast 7 jährigen Beziehung (ich bin fast 19 o.o) ^^

LG
Nira ^-^


----------



## Macterion (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> So ihr Off-Topic-Schreiber... ab ins OffTopic mit euch...
> weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Thema hier schon geklärt wurde.. naja egal... hier für die Allgemeinheit mein Betrag der schon als PM rausging - vllt hilfts ja noch anderen ^^
> 
> Hey =)
> ...


Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine fullqoutes bei ellenlangen texten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> keine fullqoutes bei ellenlangen texten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag dich auch nicht LoD =(

@topic:
hast du sie mal beim küssen "führen" lassen?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich mag dich auch nicht LoD =(
> 
> @topic:
> hast du sie mal beim küssen "führen" lassen?


hier gehts nur um unnötigen scrollweg dein text is klasse


----------



## Naho (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @topic:
> hast du sie mal beim küssen "führen" lassen?



So wie Mac das erzählt hat, ist sie ziemlich schüchtern deswegen muss er immer die Iniative ergreifen, so auch beim Küssen nehm ich an


----------



## Natsumee (6. April 2009)

also wen du verkrampft bist oder wie auch immer beim küssen dann ist da was das dir angst einjagt also da ist was das dir zweifeln lässt da du sie liebst oder so irgendwie halt...^^


okey text von Niranda sagt schon das meiste grml^^

sie weis es ja *gg*


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> http://www.pic-upload.de/06.04.09/aj7h93.jpg



*hahahahahahaha* sorry finds nur irgendwie witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders deine bezeichnung des bildes .. "FBeweis-ey-du-gimp.jpg.html"
najo hoffe du hattest ne schöne stunde mit ihr ..

ich schreib ma nid mehr sonst kommt wieder mimimi^^

@niranda .. schöner text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und 7 jahre zusammen wow .. find ich immer schön wenns welche gibt bei denen sowas so lange anhält. 
Besonders das ihr euch dann theoretisch mit 12 getroffen habt.  dann wirs wohl passen zwischen euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *hahahahahahaha* sorry finds nur irgendwie witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei der Bezeichnung musst ich auch schmunzeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bei der Bezeichnung musst ich auch schmunzeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da flammt bei mir sofort wieder er Gedanke eines Forentrolls auf


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

du bist auch in flame(s) *g* 
sorry schenkelkopfer musste raus ;D

finds jedoch beachtlich wie schnell 12 seiten aus so einem "normalen kleinen" problem geworden ist.
würde ja gerne etwas zu einem meiner lieblinge hier im forum schreiben aber hab angst vor dem banhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> finds jedoch beachtlich wie schnell 12 seiten aus so einem "normalen kleinen" problem geworden ist.
> würde ja gerne etwas zu einem meiner lieblinge hier im forum schreiben aber hab angst vor dem banhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wen meinst du denn? Würde es gerne mal erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ LoD:
Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben nur ein wenig überzeugt er mich... genauso wirkt er wie ein Forentroll wegen seinen "Diggah"...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wen meinst du denn? Würde es gerne mal erfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


glaub mir das wilste nicht wissen

ich wusste es von anfang an grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: minas nettes wortspiel gefällt mir gut kriegstn keks :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Ich finde es eher interessant das jetzt Forentrolle an bestimmten Worten oder Wortkombinationen die sie benutzen festgemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wen meinst du denn? Würde es gerne mal erfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



insider ..
najo klingt irgendwie schon etwas komisch

zum einen "ich bin sehr schüchtern etc" zum anderen digga/FBeweis-ey-du-gimp.jpg.html
aber ich bin ja nid so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und man glaubt an das gute im menschen lol ..


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher interessant das jetzt Forentrolle an bestimmten Worten oder Wortkombinationen die sie benutzen festgemacht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe ^^

=wenn(User="Diggah";kick;"Normal")
oh gott ich mach zuviel excel -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher interessant das jetzt Forentrolle an bestimmten Worten oder Wortkombinationen die sie benutzen festgemacht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa selor,glaub du nur weiter daran das dass hier echt ist,ich bezweifle es extrem.
@ minas:
ahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hehe ^^
> 
> =wenn(User="Diggah";kick;"Normal")
> oh gott ich mach zuviel excel -.-


ich find excel klasse


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2009)

B2T?

Was soll eig der Screen vom ICQ-Verlauf aussagen?

So wie ich das nur sehen verwendest du viel zu häufig ild und Erweiterungen... lass das doch weg und heb dir das für etwas mehr besondere momente auf.
Denn iwann wird das "standard" und langweilig - der Reiz geht verlohren und du musst dir was neues einfallen lassen - was für dich imemr schwieriger wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sich männer mit sowas immer stress machen versteh ich nich...
früher ist meiner auch abgedreht wenn ich nicht in jeder sms ild oder so geschrieben hab... bis ich ihm eine geknallt hab XD

Nira^^


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Kurz und knapp....sie konnte heute net kommen...............
Ich bin erstmal zu ihr hingefahren..und ich kann gut mit ihren vater wirklich gut....und der meinte sie hat die ganze week Hausarest (sie ist 16)
Und warscheinlcih Freitag am Birthday einer Freundin auch..aber das kriege ich denk ich schonmal geregelt...ich habe ihr das alles nochmal in ruhe erklärt...
Warum ich so verkrampft war usw.
Aber wirklich genau..nun fühlt sie sich aber schuld -.-
Wie gesagt ich halte euch aufn laufenden...........


ps:Es ist wirklich kein Fake beabsichtige ich nicht..aber wo ich den thread angefangen habe möchte ich ihn doch auch zuende bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit updates usw.

lg Matze


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Mmmmh, hast du schon in Erfahrung gebracht, warum sie Arrest hat? Ist vllt ein Punkt, der es wert ist, zu erfahren.

MfG


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> ..und ich kann gut mit ihren vater wirklich gut....
> lg Matze


diesen Satz lese ich jetzt bestimmt zum dritten oder vierten Mal in deinen posts...vlt solltest du dich eher mit ihrem Vater einlassen.hat vielleicht mehr Sinn


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> aber das kriege ich denk ich schonmal geregelt...ich habe ihr das alles nochmal in ruhe erklärt...
> Warum ich so verkrampft war usw.
> Aber wirklich genau..nun fühlt sie sich aber schuld -.-


Nja, das kennt man ja nich anders bei solchen Sachen allg. (*mich nicht ausschließ*) ^^

Aber iwie... so wie ich jettz geschrieben hab und dich verstanden hab liegts doch bei dir...
mit fehlt iwie der sprung zu ihr, das sie sich schuldig fühlt... da hats bei mir noch nich geklickt ^.-

Zumal es - egal was du sagtest - wahr ist: Ihr seid beide schuld! =)

Nira ^.-


----------



## Macterion (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Nja, das kennt man ja nich anders bei solchen Sachen allg. (*mich nicht ausschließ*) ^^
> 
> Aber iwie... so wie ich jettz geschrieben hab und dich verstanden hab liegts doch bei dir...
> mit fehlt iwie der sprung zu ihr, das sie sich schuldig fühlt... da hats bei mir noch nich geklickt ^.-
> ...


Jo hier hausarrest hat sie ... weil..(sie ist ja noch 16) und ihr dad meinte um 22 uhr biste wieder @ home sie kam erst um 1 uhr ^^...war mit ihre Nachbarin on tour...
Ich lass sie mal bis Freitag alleine mit ihre Gedanken..und dann mal gucken..und thx für die bisherig hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxPower01!!!elf (10. April 2009)

LoL der Thread hat mir auf Arbeit tränen in die augen getrieben !
Allein schon in nem MMO Forum ne antwort zu dem Thema zu erwarten ...omg

Aber mal BTT:

Du willst doch eigentlich keine Antwort, da es DICH betrifft ist jede Antwort dazu sinnlos ->Deinen Charakter, den du hast kann doch keine Disku in nem Thread lösen. Das kannst nur du selbst!! Das sollte dir klar sein. Mal Dampf ablassen mit nem Thread no problem, aber ernsthaft ne Antwort die hilft zu erwarten??Ohne Worte.
Frag demnächst welchen Beruf du ergreifen sollst oder welche Farbe Dir gefällt, das kommt aufs selbe raus.
DAS IST DEIN LEBEN! Niemand sonst kann dir da helfen. Also versteh deine Freundin am besten selber!

Aber back to Offtopic.
Die Antworten hier dürften über das Spectrum:
Zeig Ihr deine Gefühle, das kommt immer gut...bis zu... schmeiß das Luder aufs Bett und zeig ihr wer der Boss ist reichen. 

My 2 cents

Edit: 2tes gefällt mir am besten ^^


----------



## Niranda (10. April 2009)

MaxPower01!!!elf schrieb:


> LoL der Thread hat mir auf Arbeit tränen in die augen getrieben !
> Allein schon in nem MMO Forum ne antwort zu dem Thema zu erwarten ...omg



Vllt solltest du erstmal alle 13 Seiten lesen, bis du hier große Worte schreiest, anstatt konstruktiv mit deinem Offtopic-gelaber Unklarheit zu schaffen.
Solltest du jemals um Hilfe bei dem oder ähnlichen Themen beten wollen - sei es hier, bei deinen Freunden oder Eltern, werde ich dich von hier komplett zitieren.

Denn laut deiner Aussage gibt es keine Sorgentelefone, Eheberatungen usw...

Zudem kann man deine Antwort beleidigend gegenüber denen sehen, die von dir beschriebene Antworten gaben.
Ich fühle mich verletzt...

Nira  ^.-


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Vllt solltest du erstmal alle 13 Seiten lesen, bis du hier große Worte schreiest, anstatt konstruktiv mit deinem Offtopic-gelaber Unklarheit zu schaffen.
> Solltest du jemals um Hilfe bei dem oder ähnlichen Themen beten wollen - sei es hier, bei deinen Freunden oder Eltern, werde ich dich von hier komplett zitieren.
> 
> Denn laut deiner Aussage gibt es keine Sorgentelefone, Eheberatungen usw...
> ...




Naja ich muss ihm zustimmen. Keiner weiß wie er ist, und keiner weiß wie seine Freundin tickt. Von daher ist es schwer geeignete Tipps zu geben.
Das mit den Sorgetelefonen ist schon wieder eine andere Sache. Die Leute sind nämlich genau dafür da und wissen was sie in diesem Beruf zu tun haben hingegen ein paar Zockern.^^ (Das Wort Zocker soll nicht beleidigend wirken ich bin ja auch einer)
Das beste wäre wirklich mit Leuten zu reden, die einen kennen und die Lage einschätzen können oder halt welche die dafür ausgebildet sind.


----------



## Niranda (10. April 2009)

Nja das mitn kennen ist ja schon richtig.
Aber mit der Ausbildung... ich finde es ist schon ein unterschied, ob man nen Signle mit 20jahren da hin setzt gegenüber nem 35-40jährige/n verheiratete/n mann bzw Frau... einfach aus den Erfahrungen herraus.
Genauso kann man dann auch allgemein sagen (jetzt mal ganz grob übertrieben), dass es (meistens) besser kommt jmden mit streicheln liebzukosen anstatt die person unfreiwillig zu ritzen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (12. April 2009)

Hmm ich kläre euch übermorgen auf was lief..ich kann aufjedenfall sagen im positiven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Oooh die Spannung zerreißt mich... Wenn du keinen versteckt hast bin ich enttäuscht, du oller Herzensbrecher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (22. April 2009)

Also , ich hatte vor eine woche oder zwei halt gefragt , wie ich am besten das eine Mädchen für mich gewinnen kann...einige dachten halt es wäre ein Aprilscherz , es war aber keins....
Ich fasse mal zusammen was nu los war:

-Ich war die ganzen Tage depressive drauf
-War nurnoch am verzweifeln
-Wusste nichtmehr weiter
-War dabei die Hoffnung zu verlieren


Nun habe ich mich halt gelockert mehr oder weniger ..bin alles richtig chillig angegangen wirklich verdammt chillig...und kurz und knapp lagen im Bett ...gut bei der Sache (nicht bei der sache -.-) und ja sind nun zusammen wie es ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also an die Leute die ein ähnliches Problem haben , gebt erst auf , wenn es aussichtslos ist...ich habe das teilweise unmögliche wirklich geschafft..sie war dabei mich nurnoch als besten Freund zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe meinen ganzen Charackter etwas geändert..und siehe da hat geklappt und passt momentan alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal danke für die Tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen vielen DANK liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:Ich hatte nen Bewerbungsgespräch Thread geöffnet...die Stelle habe ich auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Also ich würde mich nie ändern. Entweder sie mag mich so oder sie hat Pecht gehabt, meine Meinung.

Aber trotzdem gratuliere ich dir.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

Yo, super chillig!
Dann brauchste jetzt nurnoch daran zu arbeiten, chillig einen zu verstecken.

Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass du mit diesem +1 die Zweifler überzeugt hast.



> Ich habe meinen ganzen Charackter etwas geändert..und siehe da hat geklappt und passt momentan alles


win. Ich änder meinen Charakter täglich - so kann ich mich jeder Situation perfekt anpassen.

EDIT: Werde ich paranoid, oder war das hier mal ein separater Thread?
EDIT2: Da hat Noxiel meinen verschluckten Kommentar doch tatsächlich selber gebracht.


----------



## Noxiel (22. April 2009)

Da du schon einen Thread zum Thema hast, macht es doch Sinn auch dort weiterzuschreiben, macht es nicht?


----------

